# Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I am starting my 75 gallon for a second time. Not too long ago I reseal the tank. Turns out I must have used the wrong silicone... I don't see how but in any case, It's starting to "melt". I am attaching a pic of how it is now. The only reason it looks the way it does now is because I wanted plants in there to cycle the tank. Kinda all over the place.... That was just to get plants in. Oh yeah, did I mention that I am inpatient! 

This time I will be taking my time and doing it right. Taking all feed back as I go along.


75 gallon, 5lb pressurized CO2 system with a aquariumplants.com regulator, 100lbs of Flourite, 2x XP3's, 48" T5HO Sunlight supply light fixture with 6x54watt.

Ammannia gracilis
Ludwigia brevipes
Monte Carlo
Wallichii
Ammannia senegalensis
Nelsonia canescens (Limnophila rugosa)?
ludwigie rubin
Pogosteman kimberly
pogostemon erectus
hydrocotyle tripartita
Bacopa colorata
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Ludwigia red

Hydrocotyle tripartita japan
Erio. Polaris
Isoetes lacustris
Cryptocoryne beckettii
L. Brown
Erio Parkeri
Blyxa Japonica
L. Aromatica
Tropica 049
Pogostemon helferi downoi
Nesaea crassicaulis
Red Pantanal
L. giunea wavy 
Myrio mini
persicaria polygonum sp sao paulo


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick question. Any tips for taking stones from a creek? Boil them? Or would some of the hitch hikers be beneficial?


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

If you know what you are looking for and find things like water pennies (think thats right) or similar you can be assured of a healthy creek, but barring that its hard to say. You might need to be concerned with oil or other pollution depending on where you get them. 

Boiling does seem safest and I have not really seen freshwater communities which are like the full reefs which try to do the whole ecosystem. I assume there is a reason.


----------



## Whiskeyfox (Oct 16, 2009)

Just an amateur observation, but while you're at it, you might want to add more EC.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Chaos,

I was going to get bigger pieces for a small mountain or hill terrain. The stream is pretty clean but I will still just boil the heck out of them. 

Whiskey,

I was thinking about adding more but depending on the amount of rock I get, I might be able to get a full 3" of substrate. I will see once I find some rocks.

Thank you both!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

So... Me and my buddy resealed it tonight. First off, we put all the plants in the 29g and, wow. that tank is stuffed now. Anyways, that won't be for long. I am planning on filling the tank on Sunday. "test filling":wink: I am really going to take my time setting this thing up.

I will keep pics posted.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

*Update. A 3rd go at it*

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/97335-ge-silicone-ii.html


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

If you have all seen my last update, I resealed my tank again. This time with aquarium grade... In under 2 hours I might add.:wink: Any ways... I put some moist substrate in the center, away from the silicone. I am going to give it 48 hours this time since I got the right stuff this time. :icon_smil I just can't wait(again) to get it started! With me luck and keep you opinions coming!!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been "storing" allot of plants in my 29g, waiting to the 75 to be ready. It's a mess and I just chopped ALLOT out of the tank to make room and for new growth. The net you see is housing my HC. This way, I don't have to plant/replant/plant/replant...... Here is a pic.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is the latest! I filled it today at 5pm and jumped the gun on putting plants and substrate in. So far, I have everything going good and the plants are pearling. Big time! I am only going to keep the lights on for 6 hours a day to start. I will be adding DW and a rock or 2 later. I just wanted to get things started. Please not, besides the HC and hairgrass, things will be moving around. Here are a few pics! With the new seal, also! :icon_wink


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Being on the topic of fish and planted tanks. I am a big fisherman. Here is a bass I got this year. Really nice fight! I only do "catch and release", btw.


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Just wondering. How well did the spoon work out for you When resealing your tank?
I've done two tanks now a 45 and 100 and both of them we used our thumb to spread the silicone and over time it would just collect and make a mess.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Actually, It works very well. Just keep a dry paper towel to wipe off any extra silicone that build up on the spoon before starting the next seal. Don't use the cheap flimsy plastic spoons like the ones that come with your 7-11 soup. Use the sturdy ones.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Being on the topic of fish and planted tanks. I am a big fisherman. Here is a bass I got this year. Really nice fight! I only do "catch and release", btw.



But man, a bass that size would have been delicious.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

lol Very true but I rather let them go and catch them bigger next year.

I forgot to mention that lillies you see in the backgroung went in my pond. The water doesn't look deep but it was past my knees. Not to mention having to lean over to dig them out. At that point, I guess you could say I was swiming.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

The bass is in your back yard?
That looks over 22 inches of bass.
Sweet!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish that was my backyard! The lilies went in my backyard. That bass was 22" on the dot. I didn't weigh it though..


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I was getting annoyed with how I had the co2 setup in the powerhead and just couldn't get it right. The tube kept moving away from the intake and when I would get home, the drop check would be yellow. So I tried this DIY ghetto rig with a 20oz soda bottle until I get my glass diffuser. It looks like garbage but seems to be working well so far. I seen this done here and on youtube. Figured I would give it a try. 

I still don't have 4KH water but the distilled I have, read 40 KH? Is that right, or is that 4? I used an API 5 in 1 test strip. That is all that that they had at 4 LFS's! The KH on these strips read 0, 40, 80, 120, 180, 240... My results were in "between" 0 and 40. Any clues on this? I guess I should get a more accurate test kit when I head out to "That Pet Place" next weekend to get my diffuser.

BTW, The seals are holding up and still looking good


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is more of a closer pic.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

:icon_redfI took the sponge off because I don't think there was enough water flow. Oh yeah...... I forgot to mention......... Remember now, I am still new. On the plus side, I have no fish in the tank....... Anyways, I was reading the drop checker backwards!(Yeah, I did admit that)(Don't tell anyone) Wow! I am Getting Plenty of CO2! Whoops  Eitherway, without the sponge, I can lower the bubble count now also.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Just a quick update. Since I changed the lights, now, the plants are spreading fast. Besides that, my CO2 reactor is very efficient.The lights now are only one week old. I got a great deal at "That Pet Place" in the Philly area. $23 for 65watt CF bulbs. I also picked up 2 assassin snails since the snail population went nuts in the tank. These 2 snails..... wow..... They don't stop! I was really impressed! I do plan on rescaping and have more substrate to add but just want to see how things grow and spread. I have a feeling that in less then a week, I will be adding plenty more pics. BTW, I clipped some of the plants before the pic.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

The rotala indica really grows fast! If I cut it, will it split into to stems? BTW, the LFS had rainbows on sail for $0.99 each!!! I picked up 5. I know I should have bought more but I want to start slow... I asked them why they were so cheap. They said "People love them and we picked them up for a really good price. Since i spent $150 there that day, they said "since I spent that money, we will take care of you the next time you come in". That is one thing I like about "mom and pop" shops. The HC is growing fast, also. Actually, everything is!


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

wow your transformation looking good lower the diffuser a bit


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice start. That bass would huge! I caught a 12 inch one at ontario lake but that is like a baby compared to yours. Maybe add a black bacground to your aquarium? It will hide all of the cords.


----------



## cannonj22 (Dec 7, 2004)

Tank looks great. In the previous picture it looks like there is an air stone that is running, is that right? I'm not sure about your specific tank, since it looks like you're getting plenty of dissolved CO2 already with that reactor, but a lot of other hobbyists try and get as little surface agitation as possible while injecting CO2. A good way to do this is to set your O2 (or air, more precisely) inverse to your photoperiod (and C02) with a timer. This way your pumping in CO2 when the plants need it for light reactions, and O2 when the plants need it for dark reactions.

Like I said earlier, tank looks great. 

Joe


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your input and compliments! I take and implement most I hear since an outside eye is able to see more then I do. :icon_smil


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a quick update. I trimmed and planted some ratola. I also re-constructed my reactor.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What is it you think you are accomplishing with the plastic bottle in the tank? It isn't doing anything for your co2... YOu can just put it in the intake there...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I will try to get closer pics of everything since everything is pearling! If you can see, I trimmed and re-planted some rotala. The HC and dwarf sag grass have been going nuts also. So much for "dwarf sag grass" :tongue: Besides that. I am liking how things are filling in. I will move things around as I see growth.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> What is it you think you are accomplishing with the plastic bottle in the tank? It isn't doing anything for your co2... YOu can just put it in the intake there...


I agree but, most of the bubbles float right to the top without the 20oz in place. Honestly, I get pearling allot faster using the bottle in place. Also, I use much less CO2! So the answer to your question? I am getting pearling quicker with less CO2. Works for me!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

cannonj22 said:


> Tank looks great. In the previous picture it looks like there is an air stone that is running, is that right? I'm not sure about your specific tank, since it looks like you're getting plenty of dissolved CO2 already with that reactor, but a lot of other hobbyists try and get as little surface agitation as possible while injecting CO2. A good way to do this is to set your O2 (or air, more precisely) inverse to your photoperiod (and C02) with a timer. This way your pumping in CO2 when the plants need it for light reactions, and O2 when the plants need it for dark reactions.
> 
> Like I said earlier, tank looks great.
> 
> Joe


You noticed... I actually, for a few days, was injecting too much. That's why the O2 was running. Thank you for the complements though!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Nice start. That bass would huge! I caught a 12 inch one at ontario lake but that is like a baby compared to yours. Maybe add a black background to your aquarium? It will hide all of the cords.


I am planning on adding a black background.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

old update but an update anyway... This was about 3 weeks ago. I have some new pics I will add tomorrow. 

I will also explain some of the issues that I have had/have and how I am dealing with them.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

lmo l think that's gonna really help the plants stand out more.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks great mate!
group those stems together next time you clip, stems tend to look beter in a bunch rather than in a line. Love the greenage on the right front, nice jungle playground. 
Good luck with your adventure,
Your pal,


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

pianofish said:


> Looks great mate!
> group those stems together next time you clip, stems tend to look beter in a bunch rather than in a line. Love the greenage on the right front, nice jungle playground.
> Good luck with your adventure,
> Your pal,


Yeah, they got thin from lack of light(I assume). Things are looking better now though. I will post pic tomorrow.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> lmo l think that's gonna really help the plants stand out more.


yeah, i'm just thinking paint or paper...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Still haven't done the background yet but here is a quick update.

I still haven't figured this camara out. The pics look bare but the tank and plants are really quite thick. The pics really don't do it justice....


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Dempsey said:


> I still haven't figured this camara out.


Turn off your flash...

This might help...
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_PhotographyPointAndShoot.aspx

jB


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Little update.


----------



## pepperonihead (Jan 17, 2004)

Really nice man. Nice rainbows and that Ram is spectacular. Tell me, are you using RO water because some of the plants appear to be the type that like softer water?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you! Nope. No RO. All tap water. I have been blessed with pretty soft water. I have some updated pics here also. It has been a while and I also received a new T5HO for Christmas from my awesome wife! Its a 6x54watt fixture but I am only running 2 and sometimes 4. I still think that I need more flow in the tank, even though I have major hardware in eye view...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3585_IMAG0247b.jpg

L. Repens. The colors really started coming out of them.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3586_IMAG0248c.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3591_IMAG0253c.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3590_IMAG0252c.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3588_IMAG0250c.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3587_IMAG0249c.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3594_IMAG0256c.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3593_IMAG0255c.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/3592_IMAG0254c.jpg

I just did a huge trim on the tank too. I was about to do a rescape but the Pulchers are breeding again and I didn't want to disturb the nest...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/t/3594_IMAG0256a.jpg


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

You did a huge trim? 

heck man, you gonna let those plants grow in or what? lol
Looks awefully bare in there.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

The pics make it look bare.... Just using my phone camara. Besides that, I was in the middle of pulling everything out to do a rescape and then noticed that the pulchers had eggs. At that point, I tried to just replant everything on one side of the tank in some kind of order. I have this whole vision in my head but it seems like every time I am about to rescape, something else is breeding... Oto's, corys, BN plecos, badis badis... I'm not complaing though.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another little update. It's crazy what T5HO can do in 2 weeks! lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

It's still a mess but I will try to scape it the way I want soon enough...... Once the fish stop breeding!! lol


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

looking awesome!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

SkyGrl said:


> looking awesome!


Thanks!

About to add more pics from tonight.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i cant wait!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

wow you have some great color on your plants! are you dosing any iron? this tanks looks so great!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

SkyGrl said:


> wow you have some great color on your plants! are you dosing any iron? this tanks looks so great!


Thanks again!

Yeah, I am dosing normal EI with CSM+B for micros and extra Seachem iron(7ml 3x/week). I am starting the Millers on Sunday. I ordered some Fe from GLA and am expecting that tomorrow or Saturday. Now I won't have to keep stocking up on Seachem and paying so much for water....

I am in the "grow out" stage so I can see where I want everything placed but, everytime I go to move things around, I find eggs. So I wait.... I think by next weekend I will be able to suck out the Krib fry and rescape. At that point I don't think I will be able to see into the tank...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I like pearling....... Sorry for all the pics everyone. I am starting to get some "okay" pics with my phone camera and since I pissed half the life of my tank with pics, I will start keeping it updated.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

that pearling is sick. with such simple dosing too! there is barely any water surrounding those plants... its all bubbles hahahahaha perfect!

Amy


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I'm not just dosing Micros. I am also dosing Macros. kn03, kh2p04 and k2s04 on alternating days as per EI. I also add 1tsp of GH booster on Sundays after doing a 70% WC.

Who thinks I should add turn the other 2 bulbs on and raise the fixture 30" from the surface? Way too much??:hihi: Maybe one day down the line.....:icon_eek:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Today, I started using the Miller's. DIY Tropica. I am really looking forward to see how things turn out. I am guessing that It will take 2 weeks to a month to notice the change but we will see... I Know that I already have some good colors in my plants but am really curious to see what this new Micro mix can do for me.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

It's still messy but once I get the growth I want, I will rescape.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Love the mix of red in with the green! Looking good! roud:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very, very nice! I actually really like how it looks, even though it's not the scape that you said you were planning on.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Guys! Don't get me wrong.... I don't hate it but I'm sure you know what I mean. When you have a scape in mind, you want that scape. I did trim a few plants back as they were growing way to fast!

I am going to do a little "moving around' today so I will take more pics later.

So, here are some pics after a week of daily dosing the "Good S...". Not much to report yet since it has just been a week. Though, I did raise the lights about an inch higher and some plants have now been reaching the top allot faster. Not sure if that's the Micros or not. Time will tell!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What is the boa looking green plant on the front left? I had a plant like that once that was a mystery plant. I rellly liked it but never branched.

Oh and don't forgery I called next trim...i may need to wait though another week 


Oh and LOVE YOUR TANK!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! I trim every week....

Are you talking about the Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'? If so, It's the same plant that's growing in the background center.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Probably so. I was not sure what the plant was when I had it but now that I don't have it I want it even more lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, now that that stuff is also growing like a weed, it gets trimmed every week too! 




problemman said:


> Probably so. I was not sure what the plant was when I had it but now that I don't have it I want it even more lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Dibs! Lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I didn't get to move anything around much today. I ended up running out to a pet store in NJ and picked up 12 more pygmy cories. They were 12 for $12 so I had to add to my school. Mine are breeding already but I have only had one baby make it, that I know of... 12 for 12 is a good deal! Anyway, here are a few pics I snapped of the tank before I went out.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

great looking tank!
love seeing the progress


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, rwong! 

It's funny looking at the first post and then now... I sometimes want to remove the old pics but, we all come from somewhere! It's good for people starting out to see how fast you get get plants to look good.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What's the pretty red plant?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

That would be Alternathera reinekii or some call it Red Temple.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

A big trim is on the way! Tank is getting very messy! That being said, I might drop down to two bulbs in the next week or so. EVERYTHING has been growing like a weed. It is great that I know now, all I have to do is turn a few more lights on to get more plants but man o'man,...it is a lot of work to keep plants at bay!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I did trim a lot from the right side. A whole lot.... But, from what I have replanted, it is growing just as fast. Looking at the pics after I posted them, it doesn't look that full. Trust me it is. I will change some camara settings and take pics. It's full and growing fast.


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry if this was already answered in a previous post but how many discus do you have in the tank?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Holy moly dont even look like you did anything lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

BradC said:


> Sorry if this was already answered in a previous post but how many discus do you have in the tank?


Just one as of now. I am trying to grow him out to put in my buddies 125. He has 5 in his tank now but this guy is too small and will get his butt kicked.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Can someone ID my Rotalas? I cannot remember their name......


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What ones?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

problemman said:


> What ones?


The Rotala Rotundifolia... :hihi: I posted a plant ID thread. lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I cut the lawn... Pics suck. I flashed a new ROM in my EVO and the camara app stinks...


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks really good. I'm impressed that your stems grow straight up. Mine always want to lean. My lighting covers the entire area of the top of the tank, so its not like they would want to lean to where there is more light. I'm not sure what the deal is.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> Looks really good. I'm impressed that your stems grow straight up. Mine always want to lean. My lighting covers the entire area of the top of the tank, so its not like they would want to lean to where there is more light. I'm not sure what the deal is.


Thanks Ben, I think it has to do with the pearling. lol I think that the pearling keeps them straight up. Almost like it's holding most of them up... 

I still want to move some plants around.... The whole bunch in the middle for one. I just didn't have enough time this weekend. I will be working on that though.

Thanks again to Philip for the amazing plants!! That was one of the reasons I had to chop. I needed to do it anyway but at least the boat load of plants from him made me do it sooner.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> I still want to move some plants around.... The whole bunch in the middle for one.


I understand that. I'm not one of these people who can see it in my head, plant it, and then it looks great. I have to plant it and then adjust a bunch. 

I think good aquascaping requires a degree of artsy-ness..... which I don't have.

Nice Bass by the way. I like fishing, but if you have to outsmart the fish, its not for me. I prefer to drown a worm, pop for bream, or troll a rooster tail in a creek. Trout are smarter than me.


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, your plants and tank look super clean and healthy. Especially the blyxa. Also the polyg. <?. 

My stems only bend when they are looking for light or escaping flow that they dont like. Or just trying to get out of my crappy tank haha. Anyhow, awesome tank you have going Dempsey, cant say im not jealous of the hearty growth roud:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't have an eye for it either.... I do the same thing really.

I trout fish also! More so on opening day and for a few weeks later. Then it's all bass. Bass,pike and catfish. I try to get out often but that doesn't happen... I would say 3 times a month. Wives....


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

CLASSIC said:


> My stems only bend when they are looking for light or escaping flow that they dont like.


Hmmmmm.... right now they are leaning towards the flow, but maybe that is reflexive to too strong a flow. I'll think on this one. roud:


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

tank looks great Clint. can't wait until it grows back in.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Awesome tank Clint! Glad you like the plants.  Thanks again for all of the awesome plants that you sent to me. I'll have to post some pictures on my journal once i stop feeling so lazy!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What did you do to the jungle clint!?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Wait and see how fast everything grows in just a week... it is depressing hacking everything down but sometimes it just needs to be done. I am going to let the blyxa grow a little more before that gets trimmed. 

I am going to play with some camera apps tonight and take better pics. I can't remember the app I used on my last ROM.... Can anyone recommend a good camera app for my phone?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a quick update. Things are growing fast of course... I will be trimming the blyxa tomorrow and pulling the hygro out. I am not sure how much I will be trimming the blyxa yet. I know that I will be trimming the front and sides. Not sure about the middle though.... It is getting high but I kind of like it like that. The left, right and back side are starting to grow into other plants so, I will have to trim it. I will probably put a FS thread on the SnS tomorrow.

I have to make room for some plants that I will be getting next week. Once I get all the plants that I want and the amounts, I might then go down to just 2 lights with a 2hr burst or so... Things have been growing like weeds and it's hard to make them look good. Make sense?

Sorry for the bad pics... I still haven't found that nice camera app...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

So you can get a better idea how big the blyxa is getting, here are some more pics.

The discus is about 4 1/2"...


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

That Blyxa's crazy. Mine is on the rebound after a big tank PIA. I hope it looks that way soon.


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks good. Kind of like a dutch tank but less boring and formal.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That blyxa bush is stunning!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> That Blyxa's crazy. Mine is on the rebound after a big tank PIA. I hope it looks that way soon.


Yeah, it has really taken off! I think my pulchers were eating it when I had the CF lights. Now with the T5HO's, the pulchers gave up. lol



fauxjargon said:


> Looks good. Kind of like a dutch tank but less boring and formal.


Thank you, I was going to try to go for a "Dutch" style tank but I don't have the scaping skills....



AzFishKid said:


> That blyxa bush is stunning!


Thanks, Philip! I do like it too but it is spreading fast. It is starting to smother other plants... I just want to trim around it and maybe take some from the middle too. If not, it will hit the top of the tank in another week! :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Dempsey said:


> Thank you, I was going to try to go for a "Dutch" style tank but I don't have the scaping skills...


Its not hard really. Just ned streets, 2 focal points at the lines which divide the tank in thirds and no more then one plant per 4 inches of space....kinda easy to do


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> Its not hard really. Just ned streets, 2 focal points at the lines which divide the tank in thirds and no more then one plant per 4 inches of space....kinda easy to do


I've actually found dutch aquascaping to be really challenging... but maybe that's because i have too many plants. :wink:

@Dempsey-- Yeah, when blyxa settles in, it grows like a weed! You can make some decent cash off of it though. There's always a demand for blyxa japonica!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Just ned streets, 2 focal points at the lines which divide the tank in thirds and no more then one plant per 4 inches of space


haha... yeah, simple :icon_smil

Actually I'm glad to see someone making this point. I think a lot of people think that if you have a bunch of plants in a garden type arrangement, you have a Dutch style tank, but there are certain elements that go into the layout.

I've been thinking about trying to make my "farm" tank a Dutch tank. I think one of the hard things is that people (me) try to shove too many plants into it. Yeah, you need more plants than most Amano style aquascapes, but you don't need 50 varieties. Maybe we make it too hard for ourselves.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> haha... yeah, simple :icon_smil
> 
> Actually I'm glad to see someone making this point. I think a lot of people think that if you have a bunch of plants in a garden type arrangement, you have a Dutch style tank, but there are certain elements that go into the layout.
> 
> I've been thinking about trying to make my "farm" tank a Dutch tank. I think one of the hard things is that people (me) try to shove too many plants into it. Yeah, you need more plants than most Amano style aquascapes, but you don't need 50 varieties. Maybe we make it too hard for ourselves.


 
I think that is my problem.... Besides still not having the real chance to bunch things together the way I wants them, I just can't pick a "few" plants! lol 

I guess that is the problem lots of folks have also.... Good to know it's not just me. roud:


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Good to know it's not just me. roud:


Oh dude... my tank is shoved to the top with plants, and I still cruise swap and shop a few times a day.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> Oh dude... my tank is shoved to the top with plants, and I still cruise swap and shop a few times a day.


That's my problem lol but realistically, every 4 inches you can have a different plant lol the one thing that will take up the space is the streets but other then that make it your own


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> Oh dude... my tank is shoved to the top with plants, and I still cruise swap and shop a few times a day.


 
Amen Brotha! Preach on....... That is my problem too. That's why I can't do it.... Maybe one day. I keep using the excuse, "I just want to see how THIS plant grows in my tank". lol I think that is most of os though... We need to form a support group so we can help each other trough this problem.. We are all sick and need help.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

problemman said:


> That's my problem lol but realistically, every 4 inches you can have a different plant lol the one thing that will take up the space is the streets but other then that make it your own


I know...... But if I attempt "streets", all I see is empty space and then fill the gaps with plants from the SnS! hahaha


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> We need to form a support group so we can help each other


Yeah, and you know what will happen at our group meeting? We'll be asking each other what we have to trade and thinking where we might have a spot to put it. :icon_wink



Dempsey said:


> We are all sick and need help.


HELP ME!!!.... with some Rotala sp Mini Type I

That will cure it I'm positive!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> Yeah, and you know what will happen at our group meeting? We'll be asking each other what we have to trade and thinking where we might have a spot to put it. :icon_wink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am here for you, Buddy.... I am going to have to say no. It's for you're own good. Trust me.

:angel::thumbsdow


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So where can I find an up to date list of plants you have?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

problemman said:


> So where can I find an up to date list of plants you have?


 
Yeah,..... I have to do that, don't I? Doesn't help that I just kicked the crap out of my self at the gym and am really tired right now. 

I did take some pics last night though. I am about to post them.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

The jungle is coming back with force...

BTW, that is the Blyxa bush after pulling 50+ stems. Crazy huh?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Excellent!

I tried to take pics of my tank tonight, but its so scraggly from trying to kill Spirogyra, it looks terrible. Everything is coming back quick though.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I tried to take pics of my tank tonight, but its so scraggly from trying to kill Spirogyra, it looks terrible. Everything is coming back quick though.


 
Yeah, man! You need to take some pics!

I think I am starting to get a little clado...... I am going to pick up 20 or so amanos this weekend hoping to help that out. I am going to raise the lights another inch too... Not sure how that just popped up but oh well... I turned the co2 up a tad tonight too. Going to do the same thing tomorrow also. Fish seem to be fine so I will pump in as much that they can handle. I thought I was already but I guess not.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

WOW, this tank looks awesome Clint! I really like how this is turning out.

What is the plant to the left of the ludwigia var. inclinata 'cuba'?


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> I am going to pick up 20 or so amanos this weekend hoping to help that out


I live in the sticks. I wish I could "pick up" Amanos somewhere.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> WOW, this tank looks awesome Clint! I really like how this is turning out.
> 
> What is the plant to the left of the ludwigia var. inclinata 'cuba'?


Thanks, Philip! To the direct left, it is rotala rotundifolia. The red didn't show in those pics....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> I live in the sticks. I wish I could "pick up" Amanos somewhere.


 
LOL There is a place across the bridge from Philly in NJ that has a nice selection of fish, plants, shimp and all sorts of planted tank supplies. Good prices too. I think the Amanos are about $1.29 each.

And this will be #1000 in my post count. :icon_lol:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What's the store called?


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

haha.. my previous post was #100. I've been doing this for years, but fairly new to Planted Tank.com and recently gotten back into the hobby after an absence.

There is no place in NC that I am aware of that has Amano Shrimp. I have to drive about an hour to a pet shop to look at goldfish. Yay!... ugh


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

problemman said:


> What's the store called?


 
Aquarium Center

Really cool place.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> haha.. my previous post was #100. I've been doing this for years, but fairly new to Planted Tank.com and recently gotten back into the hobby after an absence.
> 
> There is no place in NC that I am aware of that has Amano Shrimp. I have to drive about an hour to a pet shop to look at goldfish. Yay!... ugh


 
The number will go up fast. Just watch. :icon_wink

We have a few nice places not to far from here. That's the only one that close that has Amanos without an hour ride.

An hour just to go to a pet shop???? Wow dude... At least you have TPT! lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so clint since im such a lazy but how are you getting such fast growth? high co2? high light?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

problemman said:


> so clint since im such a lazy but how are you getting such fast growth? high co2? high light?


 
Both. High light, high co2 and lots of ferts. roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Proplem with pics. Updating soon.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Let's try this again...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Please do!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick update. I got a Rex style reactor from Jeff5614 and decided to pickup another Rena XP3 to run it on. I am very pleased. Here are a few pics of the tank as of 5 minutes ago. I did a trim yesterday so my buddy can get his tank started. You can see that the left side still looks heavy. It is... I have to trim that tomorrow.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Not sure what changed with posting pics... I have to figure this out.

Sorry...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Trying this again...


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I can see both sets of duplicate pictures, it looks great!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Jeez almighty clint! I still can believe hiw fast everything grows for you


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

I only see one set of pics, but the one I can see looks good.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! It's a bit messy.... I did have 2 sets of pics but the first set I removed because there were way to big. 

Since my last pic update, you wouldn't believe the amount of plants that I removed...


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Dempsey said:


> Since my last pic update, you wouldn't believe the amount of plants that I removed...


Yes we would! Lots of light, CO2, and Fertilizer = plant growth. How many different plants do you have in there? I am at the point of either finding a good home for some of my species in the tank or they are going to get evicted.

Try this to down size your pictures. Free and similar to photoshop.
Gimp


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! I am going to give that a try. Just installed it. 

I am going to do a trim today and will update with new pics.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

It's amazing that with all that thick growth you still have some very red stems in there. Nice plant growth


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This last picture is looking very dutch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick pic after the trim.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

How about that Blyxa bush. lol I will be selling half of that. It is getting so big that when it pearls, it is slowly uprooting it's self.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

You edited your pics too small. 

Hard to see, but I can see the Blyxa bush. Its crazy. Mine's making a slow comeback.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dempsey said:


> How about that Blyxa bush. lol I will be selling half of that. It is getting so big that when it pearls, it is slowly uprooting it's self.


I'll be looking for your PM in the Swap & Shop


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick update.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Next time you post your pics, could you upload them onto photobucket, since these are just HUGEEEEE and I have to zoom out 500% in order to have a full look


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Really? Looks tiny to me.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, for some reason its now tiny for me... lol
when are you planning to sell your blyxa??


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay good. It does that for me sometimes. That's why I haven't been posting allot of pics. I have to try that Gimp.... 

I think I will be trimming the blyxa tomorrow morning.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

IrfanView, is much easier to use for basic photo croping, resizing, some other features and it's free. It's what I use. FYI.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Let's try this again.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Chad!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry I didnt read through but is that giant ball towards the right Blyxa? Thats HUGE if it is. Good work.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know this is completely off topic what how do you propagate Blyxa? Do you just cut it like any stem plant or do you need to separate it like crypts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Sorry I didnt read through but is that giant ball towards the right Blyxa? Thats HUGE if it is. Good work.


Yeah, that's blyxa. It kind of took off on me. I like the bush look though. At this point, I will be pulling that bush out tomorrow and selling off at least half. I am going to start over with a new bush.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> I know this is completely off topic what how do you propagate Blyxa? Do you just cut it like any stem plant or do you need to separate it like crypts?


You can just pull it apart like crypts. It is pretty simple to propagate.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If the plant is slightly shaded, will it still survive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, the plants at the bottom of the bush are alive. They have some shade. Less green but healthy otherwise.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Much better with the picture size! How did gimp work for you?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Wingsdlc said:


> Much better with the picture size! How did gimp work for you?


Very easy to use! Thanks for that! Now I can change the quality back to high on my phone and then just use gimp. I am going to post more pics this afternoon.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> Yeah, that's blyxa. It kind of took off on me. I like the bush look though. At this point, I will be pulling that bush out tomorrow and selling off at least half. I am going to start over with a new bush.


Wow dude, thats really nice. I could never wait that long on mine. I guess it helps to have some room  I hope the second round goes as good for you. This one is probably the best example that ive seen so far.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Wow dude, thats really nice. I could never wait that long on mine. I guess it helps to have some room  I hope the second round goes as good for you. This one is probably the best example that ive seen so far.


Thanks, Chad! I am about to upload new pics from the other day. After the trim.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

It's still messy and I'm still not sure where I want to place all of the plants. Maybe that can be tomorrows project...


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

It's lookin good! What kind of lights are you running? I couldn't find it listed in the thread.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks!

It's a sunlight supply 6x54watt T5HO fixture. I am only running 2-4 at any given time about 15 inches above the surface.


----------



## brianyu (Dec 30, 2009)

i love the look at the right side , well done dude.


----------



## CrudeR (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice tank, love to see the amazing growth between trims you have going on.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks man! 

I am going to be moving things around tomorrow or Sunday. Also playing with my camara phone...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Now that I see it posted, it doesn't look good to me at all. Looks like a mess. Does anyone have any ideas on where I should move some plants?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Yesterday I started using only 3 bulbs and dropped it down to 9 inches from the top.... Let's see how that works... Too much light?


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Your tank looks good.



Dempsey said:


> Too much light?


I have a 4 bulb Tek light over mine, I can't decide if it is too much or not. Right now I'm dealing with a _Wolfia_ infestation, so I can't really concentrate on the tank for having to take care of this first. Also found some bladderwort the other day. Its like aquarium VD. All this combined with having to deal with a Spyrogyra outbreak back in January makes me wonder if it was a good idea to get back into planted aquaria.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have 4 T5HO lights directly on my tank and I only need to scrape the glass every 2 weeks


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

So, it's been a long time since I have updated this journal.... It was a nice looking jungle before I just hacked it and re-planted. Although stems grow nicely in my tank, this may be my last attempt at a Dutch style tank for a while... Before I re-scaped, it looked like a dutch oven. A big wet fart in a glass box.

If I don't get it right this time, I might go with nice big peice of manzy and a nice carpet... I love that look also. Time will tell...

Here is a pic after I just scaped. I cut everything short in hopes that they may grow together. I do hate going through this every other month ir so. It makes the tank look so bare for about a week..

Quick pic.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome tank man.. whats the grass-like afro-ish plant that grows kinda like a head of hair?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks man!

That would be Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking good. Only the foreground needs to get covered up a bit more. 

Why don't you position the heater horizontally towards the bottom. It will be less visible.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! We will see how it looks in a week or two... I wanted to cut everything very short and start with short plants, in hopes that most of them will grow at the same pace. Most of the stems in this tank do though.



Ben Belton said:


> Looks good!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Looking good. Only the foreground needs to get covered up a bit more.
> 
> Why don't you position the heater horizontally towards the bottom. It will be less visible.


 
I actually just planted that stuff about 2 weeks ago. It spreads really quick. I would guess that it will be grown in in about a month or less at the rate it is growing.

I plan on moving the heater soon. I actually put it there for a reason some time ago. Now, I can't remember why I did. :flick:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick update from some pics I took on Monday or Tuesday. I will take some tonight so you all can see how fast things are growing and maybe give me some ideas..

I forgot all about Gimp so I edited these pics with gimp. Hopefully they fit better.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Besides the obvious will all of the visible equipment. I am working on that.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking great

Equipment is the most difficult to hide. You can always take it out when taking pics which is what is done in most competitions I believe.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

2in10 said:


> Looking great
> 
> Equipment is the most difficult to hide. You can always take it out when taking pics which is what is done in most competitions I believe.


This is true but I don't plan on entering any competitions anytime soon.

I am going to start looking for a nice big peice of manzy.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Update. Stems grow to fast....


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Update. Stems grow to fast....


And they work you to death. Its a double edge sword. They look so good, but is it worth the work for stems?

Regardless, your tank looks good.

Ben


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Ben! It's has becoming such a PITA that I am really thinking about going with a big piece of manzy, carpet plants and just a few stems. 

I have been traveling so much that this tank gets a little neglected. Who knows... I like stems but man oh man, they can be allot of work!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah stems are work. I trim mine weekly. I let them do what they want until then.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

2in10 said:


> Yeah stems are work. I trim mine weekly. I let them do what they want until then.


Yeah, same here... I do enjoy the fast growth but work has been taking so much of my time...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick update. Did a few trims and moves since my last update.

I will buy a camera one day... For now, my phone will have to do.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey man. How did you trim your blyxa? Did you mow it? Or trim it stem by stem?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Hey man. How did you trim your blyxa? Did you mow it? Or trim it stem by stem?


 
I do it stem by stem. I do it evenly around the bush each time. This makes it grow up and bush like. I kinda like that look, that's why I do it like that.

Once you trim it, it looks bare around the sides but they quickly grow in and fill the void.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good and the reds are nice and bright.

It looks nice trimmed and mine seems to quickly develop problems when the flow gets blocked by bushy plants.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Should I trim the leaves do that they don't stick out? As in so they're the same height as the trimmed stem?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Should I trim the leaves do that they don't stick out? As in so they're the same height as the trimmed stem?


I don't. They seem to even out on their oun...... Not sure how but they do. Everytime.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> It looks good and the reds are nice and bright.
> 
> It looks nice trimmed and mine seems to quickly develop problems when the flow gets blocked by bushy plants.


Thanks!

I have the same problems too but, this amount of plants ATM seems to be okay with the flow I have.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

So far, I've only had to trim my stems like once or twice a month. I just grow them in low light instead =P


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Time for a little update. So I am sure some of you have seen that I am going to go in a different direction as far as ferts go. 

I dropped my lights to 10" above my tank and am dosing allot less. 

A few quick pics of the starting point of the tank before the changes.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a gorgeous, classic tank. Your plants look wonderful.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Now if only my tank could look like this...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Mine too, I think he's photo shopping those red in, it just looks too good, a little healing brush over that algae, etc.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Clint, can you link us the thread started about the ferts here? I have been lurking on it a bit  So what is the final plan, no ferts or minimalist or ??? Break it down for us bro. BTW, thats really stepping up to prove a point. Your Pantanal or Cuba or whatever it is looks fantastic!


EDIT: Snausages thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/155380-dose-less-not-more.html


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Hey Clint, can you link us the thread started about the ferts here? I have been lurking on it a bit  So what is the final plan, no ferts or minimalist or ??? Break it down for us bro. BTW, thats really stepping up to prove a point. Your Pantanal or Cuba or whatever it is looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Snausages thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/155380-dose-less-not-more.html


Thanks! yeah, that's the one. You can see what I will be dosing. I will also be triming and replanting to give this a real go. To be honest, when I came home tonight, The pantanal and others do look more red. That is assumed with more lights though...

Time will tell. This pearling is insane though! :biggrin:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> This is a gorgeous, classic tank. Your plants look wonderful.





jkan0228 said:


> Now if only my tank could look like this...





150EH said:


> Mine too, I think he's photo shopping those red in, it just looks too good, a little healing brush over that algae, etc.


Thanks guys! No photo shop, I promise. lol Looking at some other folks plants, mine are just weeds... Then again, they are weeds. :hihi:


I promise to keep everyone updated on this. I am very excited. If I get the results that I think I could, I will be a happy man.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Took a few pics before I left the house and after my last post. I held my hand over the plants to block the lights. I also shut the filters off so the plants would stay still. More Friday.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm very interested to see how this works out for you and I think many others will be watching this closely. Your plants have beautiful colors already but I understand why you want to try something new. I have been dosing according to the EI method the last year and to be honest my tank had less BBA when I had all my lights blasting and dosed the Seachem flourish line at very low concentrations. So the last 3 weeks I turned the lights back up and lowered the dosing and have seen improvement. I do notice that the plants don't grow quite as fast but that is just fine with me. They look healthier and are showing better color. The L. cuba and P. Stellatus are the two that I noticed the most improvement in. The plants are a lot more compact and not as much space between internodes.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another little thing that I have noticed is, I haven't had to clean the glass. I know it is still early and I just dropped the lights and dosing on Tuesday? Monday? I forget...

Normally I would have had to clean the glass by now. Glass is spotless.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Clint you should join a club, there in one we do a lot of mixing with the Aquarium Club of Lancaster County I was told by the president (Kurt) they were really a fish club and not so much about plants, but we had a joint meeting at "That Fish Place, That Pet Place" with a 2 hour plant auction and I watched him rattle of the Latin names better than I would have ever done. But they were all extremely nice folks with the same interests, fish, inverts, & plants for cheap and not stuff you find at the LFS, there was a older guy (I'm 51 so..) sitting next to me that got a 40 g. breeder for $12, he said he had been a member a long time but never attended a meeting, by the end of the auction he had that tank half full of stuff and swore he would never miss another meeting. It was the same for me I joined GWAPA in 2003 but didn't become a paying member until August of this year, I came home with a grocery bag full of plants, shrimp, & fish, I sold a Eheim canister and some plants and came home with an $11 surplus of cash so I was hooked, plus I have cleaned out my tank stand of all my unwanted or unused goods.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My dosing has gone the same direction but I started low then went to high as the tank got full of plants and along the way some plants didn't respond well, it was a re-scape of an old tank so all the light bulbs, ballast, etc. got replaced but in graduated steps due to poor cash flow. But some plants like Cobomba caroliniana did like the extreme high light and ferts, so it stopped growing and basically melted, I had notice the same thing with Wisteria years before. I tried high CO2 with low light and only gassed my fish but my plants didn't grow and in the end it all boiled down to something my great grandfather had told me years ago 'all things in moderation' and you can apply that to almost anything and get results because not enough doesn't work and too much doesn't work either.

I tried every way of dosing and created some of my own but like EI the best with adjustments made to volume but I used the EI ratios and every time the plants grew more I'd up the dose until I got to a full dose and added Fe and the tank is doing well. But there are many ways to get results and many established practices in the hobby that are just flat out wrong. At one point I started getting thread algae, so I would complain and make notes about it in my tank journal knowing someone would take notice, but all the Algae guides/sites claimed it was from excess Fe and micro nutrients should be reduced, so I did and it seemed to reduce but never went away until I got a pm from a member that said he had gotten rid of it but doubling up on micros, so I tried it and the algae was gone in just a week.

I guess the point being, it never hurts to try a different approach, we do get complacent with good enough.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

There is a club down the road from me. DCAS. I do plan on joining that. I have been to their auctions and they are ridiculous. It is crazy what you can buy for just a few $.

They have an annual one that's open to anyone and then they have a monthly one just for members. I really do have to join.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> I guess the point being, it never hurts to try a different approach, we do get complacent with good enough.


I couldn't have said it better myself! This is very true. I think a good amount of us are guilty of this...roud:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Little update. So, of course, you can see the changes at first glance. Still no algae. Non on the glass either. I haven't had to clean the glass yet. This is still early so only time will tell.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Clint it looks great and the colors are intense, so can you gives a breakdown on the amounts of fertilizers you were using and what amounts you are now using. I don't test anymore and hated my test kit so much I sold it at an auction so now I only use a Mardel 5 in 1 test strip to get a feel for my nitrates. I do mainly watch my tank to regulate dosage and by day 5 or 6 I get a light algae haze on the glass and have to break out the MagFloat for a clean, normally I would back off my ferts at this point in an effort to keep the glass clean but I also feel compelled to dose the full EI regimen, peer pressure.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

As far as Macros, I was dosing full EI but also adding k2so4. 

Micros...... I was dosing the hell out of them. Standard EI plus 1/3rd more and with a whole bunch of Fe and some MnSO4 and Mg.

I am going to be making new batches of ferts today. I will post my mixes.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm confused and need someone to spell out this whole thing for me, I picked it up late and I'm playing catch up, but I thought it was about high light, with moderate CO2 and less ferts but with a higher K ratio, and less micros what wrong with that statement?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> As far as Macros, I was dosing full EI but also adding k2so4.
> 
> Micros...... I was dosing the hell out of them. Standard EI plus 1/3rd more and with a whole bunch of Fe and some MnSO4 and Mg.
> 
> I am going to be making new batches of ferts today. I will post my mixes.


Your plants are looking great bro.

Again, I would be careful about going nuts with the Fe. Whenever I tried overdosing Fe in the past, it always seemed to promote algae in the long run.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

snausage said:


> Your plants are looking great bro.
> 
> Again, I would be careful about going nuts with the Fe. Whenever I tried overdosing Fe in the past, it always seemed to promote algae in the long run.


So far so good! 

I am thinking this for micros....

500ml bottle
3tsp CSM+B
1tsp Fe

Dosing 15ml 3x/Week

What do you think?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful shots, hopes all works as planned


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The plants do look spectacular, that is some strong micro mix but your the boss.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> The plants do look spectacular, that is some strong micro mix but your the boss.


Thanks!

Not sure if it's that strong. It's still half of EI.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I misread, I thought it was tablespoons, sorry.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> I misread, I thought it was tablespoons, sorry.


No worries! 

Sill allot of powder. Just dosed in small amounts.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay, so here will be my macro dose.

1000ml bottle

8tsp KNO4
1/2tsp KH2PO4

60ml doses 2x/week

The doses come out to:
1/2tsp KNO3
1/32 KH2PO4
per dose.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think you are going to be happy right there. Its pretty close to PPS-Pro. I use that method and it works out great. I havent cleaned the glass in months. Are you dosing Ca as well?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> I think you are going to be happy right there. Its pretty close to PPS-Pro. I use that method and it works out great. I havent cleaned the glass in months. Are you dosing Ca as well?


Awesome! Thanks! 

Yeah, via GH Booster. I forgot to mention that. 

I figured 1/2tsp per week should be enough, right?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I usually dose Ca with a waterchange


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Yeah, I usually dose Ca with a waterchange


Yeah, me too. Just added it this morning after the water change. 

Do you add extra Ca, or just from GH booster?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

My tap gives me enough Gh so I dont use it. I alsp dose MnSo4 and Mg with my Ca though  On a side note, how long is your photoperiod?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> My tap gives me enough Gh so I don't use it. I alsp dose MnSo4 and Mg with my Ca though  On a side note, how long is your photoperiod?


I forgot to post that also.... I actually add MnSO4 in my micro mix. I will fix that post. I add 1tsp to my micro mix. Maybe I should add more?

500ml bottle
3tsp CSM+B
1tsp Fe
1tsp MnSO4

Dosing 15ml 3x/week

I was adding 1tsp of Mg after the water change but I am a little nervous about continuing that... I am not sure if last week I double dosed or it just took some time but, That's when I started seeing Clado... I don't know if it was the cause but that was really the only change besides the spraybar angle.

I am sure you understand why I am a little hesitant..

My photo period has been 8hrs. I actually didn't change that when I dropped the lights closer since the fish didn't seem to care.

So, 8hrs it is.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Update.

I will be trimming a little later. I am curious how the plants will grow from the substrate up.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I forgot to post these yesterday.

Everything is growing good. Still clear glass. The clado has spread some also. I should get in there and remove what I can... I will take pics of that later.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Those tops are nice!!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Apparently I've already reduced my dosing after having problems with EI micros I caught a post buy plantbrain saying he used "1 tbs of plantex csm+b with a tsp MgS04 in 500 ml of water" which is half the recommended EI schedule plus the Mg, this worked well. Later I wanted to add Fe and did some reading about difference is water hardness vs effectiveness and decided to go with 11% DPTA iron chelate which I also use half strength at 1 tbs per 500 ml water.

It's something I tend to forget so when asked what dosing routine I use I'll say EI forgetting to add I use the macros at half strength.

This leads me to my question, I saw a couple post and you guy say your adding MnSO4, what result do you get from using it? I add some gH booster after water changes but not all the time, but when my gH gets down to 1.5 or so I'll dose 3 tsp in my 150 g, its 3 parts KS04, 3 parts CaS04, and 1 part MgS04. 

I just thought I'd throw it out there and see what comes back.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow those plants are beautiful!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> Apparently I've already reduced my dosing after having problems with EI micros I caught a post buy plantbrain saying he used "1 tbs of plantex csm+b with a tsp MgS04 in 500 ml of water" which is half the recommended EI schedule plus the Mg, this worked well. Later I wanted to add Fe and did some reading about difference is water hardness vs effectiveness and decided to go with 11% DPTA iron chelate which I also use half strength at 1 tbs per 500 ml water.
> 
> It's something I tend to forget so when asked what dosing routine I use I'll say EI forgetting to add I use the macros at half strength.
> 
> ...


Well, I did notice from the time I started dosing MnSO4 that I got some nice colors in my plants. Really made the green plants green. Here is my dosing now at 15ml 3x/week.

-3tsp CSM+B
-1/2tsp MnSO4(I may lean back and see what happens)
-1tsp 11% DTPA Iron Chelate 
-1tsp 13% Iron Chelate
-30ml Excel(Actually 15ml of Metricide)

I am still dosing 1/2tsp of GH Booster after WC. No issues there. I started dosing MgSO4 and that's kinda when the clado started... Not sure if that's the reason but it's the only thing I can think of. That or the spray bar angle. I may try to add 1/4tsp after WC's and see what happens but, that won't be for another few weeks.

Remember though, I am still NOT testing for anything. I am just going to look for responces.

I think this will be a great learning experience for me. And even others as long as I keep this updated.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow those plants are beautiful!


Thanks!

I might not get to taking pics tonight but I will tomorrow. Not much to report. Plants are looking good.

I will say this, without looking at everything else, the nodes on the Pantanal are a whole lot shorter. Looks allot healthier. The actual stems are thicker also.


----------



## jostas (Jul 21, 2011)

tank is looking amazing dude!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have well water and no water reports are available for a complete break down of what is in the water, but after reading this thread and going over to GLA's site I see a couple of trace nutrients that I'm not putting in my tank and soon it will be RO/DI water and stripped of all nutrients.

I'm using the Barr's gH Booster but GLA adds MnS04 and FeS04, so here are two I'll be missing, that leaves only CaN03 and I mostly have no idea what any of these are except vaguely, calcium, etc.

I'm not keeping any of the plants you have but it's very apparent that you've made a change toward better nutrients thus far.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

jostas said:


> tank is looking amazing dude!


Thanks! I'm trying....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> I have well water and no water reports are available for a complete break down of what is in the water, but after reading this thread and going over to GLA's site I see a couple of trace nutrients that I'm not putting in my tank and soon it will be RO/DI water and stripped of all nutrients.
> 
> I'm using the Barr's gH Booster but GLA adds MnS04 and FeS04, so here are two I'll be missing, that leaves only CaN03 and I mostly have no idea what any of these are except vaguely, calcium, etc.
> 
> I'm not keeping any of the plants you have but it's very apparent that you've made a change toward better nutrients thus far.


If you are dosing Barr's GH Booster, you have your Ca. You should be good there.

On another note, after dosing this week with my new Maco mix, I might add a tad more PO4. Starting to get some algae on the glass today...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Dempsey said:


> If you are dosing Barr's GH Booster, you have your Ca. You should be good there.
> 
> On another note, after dosing this week with my new Maco mix, I might add a tad more PO4. Starting to get some algae on the glass today...


Yep CaS04, I just didn't know the difference from CaN04.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> Yep CaS04, I just didn't know the difference from CaN04.


I'm pretty sure that's just another form of Ca... I could be wrong... Depending on what water you have, GH Booster should be fine. Or whatever other form of Ca etc... You don't need to dose them all though.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hows it looking tonight Clint?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Pics... Yes, I took some tonight before the lights went out. 

Have to walk my dog real quick and I'll post some pics. Well, she looks like she just want to play in the yard.... 

I'll start sizing them. :icon_bigg


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah thanks I tried to bone up on ferts last night but didn't really learn anything. I wanted to know those difference in delivery of ferts and how the effect the growth, some of the ferts are nitrates and some sulphates, & phosphates, but for instance in GLA's ultimate gH booster there is iron sulfate to raise the gH, so what is FeS04 and why does it help raise the gH but isn't used as a daily Fe supplement, there are several like that and I don't fully understand, yet.

Here's another question, why does my spell checker always want to replace ferts with farts, just so you know if I ever have a long post about farts it was unintentional.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good but somethings missing from the right rear corner or just needs to grow out?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Are they showing any signs of spotting? Dropping any lower leaves? GSA? Aerial roots?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> Yeah thanks I tried to bone up on ferts last night but didn't really learn anything. I wanted to know those difference in delivery of ferts and how the effect the growth, some of the ferts are nitrates and some sulphates, & phosphates, but for instance in GLA's ultimate gH booster there is iron sulfate to raise the gH, so what is FeS04 and why does it help raise the gH but isn't used as a daily Fe supplement, there are several like that and I don't fully understand, yet.
> 
> Here's another question, why does my spell checker always want to replace ferts with farts, just so you know if I ever have a long post about farts it was unintentional.


Good question. I just looked at GLA's GH Booster after seeing this post. I am not sure... I wish I could answer that. 

Maybe they are just trying to kill 6 birds with one stone? A little more Fe won't hurt anyone. THIS I know. lol As far as the SO4.... I really don't know. 

On to the farts... haha. I have this happen to me all of the time! lol Spell check is great for a joke from time to time.

I don't care how old we get, farts are funny.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> It looks good but somethings missing from the right rear corner or just needs to grow out?


That was the L. Aromatica. I trimmed that down. The mac red is hiding it. It's in the side shot though. It still needs to grow.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Are they showing any signs of spotting? Dropping any lower leaves? GSA? Aerial roots?


Honestly, nothing bad to report. The plants are looking good. Growing good. Some algae on the glass I noticed. I may increase PO4 a tad... I will do that tomorrow after the water change.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are some pics I took real quick. Don't have too much time tonight but hopefully tomorrow I can get some nice shots.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are some pics. I'll try to get more later but wanted to get at least a few up.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

btw i think the plant package u shipped me came with L aromatica. thanks for the extra plants. its doing FANTASTIC!!!!!

no redness yet but vibrant green and yellow tops and it pearls like madness. the ludwig hybrid is also a crowd pleaser. it has a unique orange pink tint to it  sets off well with my L. glandulosa

also ur macrandra looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> btw i think the plant package u shipped me came with L aromatica. thanks for the extra plants. its doing FANTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> no redness yet but vibrant green and yellow tops and it pearls like madness. the ludwig hybrid is also a crowd pleaser. it has a unique orange pink tint to it  sets off well with my L. glandulosa
> 
> also ur macrandra looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!!

I'm glad you are happy with them! :icon_bigg 

Quick question though.... Wasn't the Hybrid a deep red/purple when you got it? I am pretty sure it was when I shipped it... It would be interesting to see if the color changes in transit.

I would like to hear from other folks who got some hybrid from me also. It is funny what little stresses can do to plants quickly. Since this sp is kinda new, I am curious to see what happens in a few days. roud:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine dropped a little color in the ones that I moved to the side of the tank out of the bright light. Not alot but a noticeable difference. It likes good lighting for sure.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

What kind of light bulb combinations are you running in your fixture? By the way your tank looks beautiful and I'm really liking your L. patanal.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Dempsey, you might have said something about it earlier but I didn't want to try and cruise through the entire thread to find it....

How high off the tank is your light? Are you running all 6 bulbs?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

6 What? I hope not


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Well he said he had a 6x54w Sunlight Supply fixture so I just assumed.... of course I know that's an insane amount of light, but with those colors.....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I am just running 4 bulbs. I was thinking about a 1 hour burst of all 6 though.  Don't think I will though. That would just be begging for trouble. 

I would like to switch out some bulbs. I have 2 colormax and 2 67's.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Are you running 4 all the time or doing some kind of burst with them? How high off the tank are they? The reason I'm asking is because if I can get to where I can run all 4 of my bulbs like normal I get MUCH better color. The problem is I tend to get some algae. You seem to have solved that issue..... lol.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

rockwood said:


> Are you running 4 all the time or doing some kind of burst with them? How high off the tank are they? The reason I'm asking is because if I can get to where I can run all 4 of my bulbs like normal I get MUCH better color. The problem is I tend to get some algae. You seem to have solved that issue..... lol.


I am running all 4 bulbs for 8hrs. I have them about 10" above the top of the tank. Sounds insane, I know... I am dosing lean also. I have had it like this for a few weeks now. No real big algae issues. Some clado here and there but that seems to be controllable. The amano's have it under control now. When I had kribs in the tank, the amano's always hid. Now that I removed them, the amanos swim freely and graze where ever they wish.

I used to keep my lights 30" above the tank and dose much richer.

Who knows, I may come home one day to pea soup. So far, I am happy with the results. It is still early though.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Is it just strictly the Amanos in there now? I've got 30 amanos on the way (I have a big brown fuzz problem) and I'm hoping they don't get scared of the rainbows in the tank.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

No, I have some rainbows, otos, kili loaches, pygmy cories, pleco's. I am going to be ordering a school of Espeis rasboras very shortly.

The rainbows sometimes chase the shrimp but never hurt them. I think the shrimp know that they are safe because that really doesn't bother them. Sometimes the shrimp don't even try to get away.

The Kribs would try to eat them so they had to go.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah, I just bought 10 Amano's and my Kribs found them quite tasty, I think or I haven't seen them since the first week.

I want a second tank for the larger and older fish, Kribs, SAE, Dwarf Chain loaches, nothing big like maybe a 40 g but they need to go, what did you do with yours?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I thought mine were gone a while ago. Then one day I spotted all of them hiding in the same spot. I scared them out and then watch the Kribs pick one apart. So I trapped all of the kribs, gave some to friends and gave some to a good LFS for some store credit.

I do miss them though. I may setup another tank also...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> I am just running 4 bulbs. I was thinking about a 1 hour burst of all 6 though.  Don't think I will though. That would just be begging for trouble.
> 
> I would like to switch out some bulbs. I have 2 colormax and 2 67's.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I like Geismann aquafloras and 10Ks as a combo the best. I like it so well I cant force myself to buy anything different  How old are your bulbs? I have always switched at a year but this year im going to run them until I think its affecting the plants. We shall see...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> I like Geismann aquafloras and 10Ks as a combo the best. I like it so well I cant force myself to buy anything different  How old are your bulbs? I have always switched at a year but this year im going to run them until I think its affecting the plants. We shall see...


These bulbs are about 6 months old. I think I may go with some aquafloras. The 10k's though... They seem to be so white that they hide the reds, pinks and purples. Could just be my mind playing tricks one me. Where do you get your bulbs? Online? The only place that has the bulbs I need is 30 miles away. It's not far but If I can get them online, the shipping may be the same as the gas price or cheaper.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dempsey said:


> These bulbs are about 6 months old. I think I may go with some aquafloras. The 10k's though... They seem to be so white that they hide the reds, pinks and purples. Could just be my mind playing tricks one me. Where do you get your bulbs? Online? The only place that has the bulbs I need is 30 miles away. It's not far but If I can get them online, the shipping may be the same as the gas price or cheaper.


If you're looking for Giesemanns online, AquariumSpecialty.com has good prices on the bulbs and shipping.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Jeff5614 said:


> If you're looking for Giesemanns online, AquariumSpecialty.com has good prices on the bulbs and shipping.


Thanks! Not bad pricing at all!roud:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldnt do just the aquafloras. Too pink.The 10Ks are actually a little blue instead of white and really seem to help the greens pop. I still get great red color on macrandra, ludwigia, senegalensis, and nice oranges from L. brevipes X arcuata, palustris, and rotalas. My 'Cuba' just got added so IDK on that one yet.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Yeah, I wouldnt do just the aquafloras. Too pink.The 10Ks are actually a little blue instead of white and really seem to help the greens pop. I still get great red color on macrandra, ludwigia, senegalensis, and nice oranges from L. brevipes X arcuata, palustris, and rotalas. My 'Cuba' just got added so IDK on that one yet.


Hmmm... Maybe I could give one or two a shot. When I had them before, I had a little hair algae and just always attributed those 2 together. I know.... But it was only when I had them that I had hair algae and when I removed them, the algae went away quickly.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm...thats odd. I havent had any trouble other than some little tufts of clado on some of the Fluval Stratum. This stuff seems to be a magnet for it. On a side note, if you decide to trim your Pantanal id like to have your bottoms. Id really like to try this plant out. Ive never had it before and I think it would do well in my setup. How long have you had it? Sorry for not looking back but what substrate are you using again?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

You want my bottom?  lol

I have had it for a few months now. It is by far the fastest growing stem that I have in there now. I love the stuff. It's a shame you didn't show interest before I just trimmed it. 

In the begining, I was clipping, planting and then waiting for the bottoms to grow new shoots until I got the amount that I wanted. I just tossed out about 15 rooted bottoms. I will keep you in mind the next time I trim. Maybe a week or so.

I am using eco-complete for my subsrate dosing root tabs every 3 months. I will for sure upgrade to AS in the future but, for now, this stuff works okay...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I figured your bottom would be easier to get than your top :hihi:

I upgraded to AS and im pissed that I scooped out the Eco. Id save 1/2 of it and mix with your AS. I have a few tanks that I "upgraded" with AS and the ones that I left some Eco/Flourite mix and just topped with AS are growing better plants than just plain AS. It makes sense tho, the variety cant really hurt can it? I would order a small bag and just top what youve got going on.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> I figured your bottom would be easier to get than your top :hihi:
> 
> I upgraded to AS and im pissed that I scooped out the Eco. Id save 1/2 of it and mix with your AS. I have a few tanks that I "upgraded" with AS and the ones that I left some Eco/Flourite mix and just topped with AS are growing better plants than just plain AS. It makes sense tho, the variety cant really hurt can it? I would order a small bag and just top what youve got going on.


 
Yeah, I was planning on just topping it off.

A small bag? I was thinking like 3 bags would work. Are they big bags? I have never seen one in person and would have to order online...


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

nope its not stress related.. its pinkish orange in my tank
don't waste money on geisseman for the name.. great bulbs for sure but i believe my next set will be ge starcoats..

also the hybrid now that is has grown about 3 inches is starting to turn red up top but closer to the substrate it still has the orange which is VERY stunning.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> Yeah, I was planning on just topping it off.
> 
> A small bag? I was thinking like 3 bags would work. Are they big bags? I have never seen one in person and would have to order online...


I would get one 9L bag, maybe two if youre really feeling it.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Such great color in this tank! Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> I would get one 9L bag, maybe two if youre really feeling it.


Okay, I will order one and see how it looks. Then if I have to, I'll order another.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hyzer said:


> Such great color in this tank! Keep up the good work man.


Thanks!

I'm going to try to update this tonight.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm gonna have to up my light and Fe or something, I just got some M. sp 'Japan Red' and it's quickly turning green, I'm not sure if it's just getting adjusted or if I'm lacking something.

But it's 20 inches away from 514 watts and getting 30 ml of Fe daily.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

its not iron ime. c02 is the answer for that one


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Some pics of the new fish that I got from Msjinkzed! Awesome seller! Everything always arrives alive and healthy!! I will get some pics of the tank and plants when the lights come on later this afternoon.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking for ideas for another school of 20 fish in addition to this one.... One with less color. Something that stands out from the reds and other colors.

Any ideas?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Threadfin rainbows or lampeyes  Man this is the coolest stem tank on TPT right now. I am likking the harlequin addition. The fert regime seems to be working good still too!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

What is the far right plant in front of the aromatica? Is it Macrandra? What about the 2 stems next to it? Is that glandulosa?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Threadfin rainbows or lampeyes  Man this is the coolest stem tank on TPT right now. I am likking the harlequin addition. The fert regime seems to be working good still too!


Do threadfin's school? Maybe I could give them a shot...

Thanks for the compliment but I wouldn't go that far... :icon_lol:

So far things seem to still be working good. I am happy about that! Should I push the envelope and add the other 2 bulbs and make it 6x54watt bulbs???? :iamwithst


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> What is the far right plant in front of the aromatica? Is it Macrandra? What about the 2 stems next to it? Is that glandulosa?


 
You got it! The mac red is a bit butchered from a trim. It's mostly bottoms. I am actually going to be pulling them and replanting the tops that are there.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Dude your plants look awesome!!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Some pics of the new fish that I got from Msjinkzed! Awesome seller!


All my fish are from her. She's the best.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> Should I push the envelope and add the other 2 bulbs and make it 6x54watt bulbs???? :iamwithst


 I was comparing yours to mine (huh?) I consider mine the lower end of high light. Yours is high light I would guess by the growth youre getting on these. I would be more inclined to go lower on the ferts than higher on the lights. Or do both. Have you considered lengthening your photoperiod?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Dude your plants look awesome!!


Thanks you!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> All my fish are from her. She's the best.


 
Yes she is. Prices end everything!! Best seller I have ever ordered from. Hands down.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with Chad, this tank has to be the best stem plant tank on TPT. Possibly the best tank I've seen on the site period. The colors you are getting out of the plants are fantastic, keep it up!

Also, I third the fact that Rachel has some great stuff! I work at my LFS, and we just did a large order with her, and everything looked fantastic.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> I was comparing yours to mine (huh?) I consider mine the lower end of high light. Yours is high light I would guess by the growth youre getting on these. I would be more inclined to go lower on the ferts than higher on the lights. Or do both. Have you considered lengthening your photoperiod?


Yeah, it is for sure high light. I am just wondering where how far I could push it before I have a glass box full of pea soup. 

I ran my lights for 7hrs for a long time. I started running them for 8hrs about 4 months ago. Do you think 9hrs would be too much?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I run mine 14.  No algae. I have to say the im really impressed with how short yet healthy some of the stems are. My shortys always seem tostruggle until they are about 8-10" tall. Do yours do the same?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> I agree with Chad, this tank has to be the best stem plant tank on TPT. Possibly the best tank I've seen on the site period. The colors you are getting out of the plants are fantastic, keep it up!
> 
> Also, I third the fact that Rachel has some great stuff! I work at my LFS, and we just did a large order with her, and everything looked fantastic.


 
Thanks man! Just hoping that it keeps on a good track...

Rachel rocks! I will be ordering from her again after the new year.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> I run mine 14.  No algae. I have to say the im really impressed with how short yet healthy some of the stems are. My shortys always seem tostruggle until they are about 8-10" tall. Do yours do the same?


14?? Wow. Okay, maybe I will start running mine for 9hrs starting tomorrow. I can go up or down from there...

They used to struggle before I dropped the lights closer. Now they grow great from the ground up. Even the colors stay good when they are short. 

I may have to increase dosing amounts if I up the photo time... I will just keep my eye on everything. Should be easy to notice if I need to.

EDIT: I did forget to mention that I have a 29g with one T12 bulb that runs 24/7. No algae there either but T12's don't compare to T5HO's..


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Are these what you were talking about Chad? They have some blue reflection from something in the pic. My shirt maybe... Looks cool though.









This is just an over head shot of the right side.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Red plant in that first pic.. Glandulosa? I'm going to have to grab some of that from you one day!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Red plant in that first pic.. Glandulosa? I'm going to have to grab some of that from you one day!


Yup! Those are the only 2 stems that I have right now. This stuff hates being shaded and grows very slow... I am actually thinking about moving it to the other side of the tank. Maybe it will grow faster there.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with Zach. I have bought this plant twice emergent and it died before it converted for me. I may have to give this one another shot. Its definately one of the deeper red plants out there. I like the blue reflection too. I wish they really grew like that


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I have bought this plant twice emergent and it died before it converted for me.


Exact same problem I've had...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I have had a long battle with this plant. I received one stem, once upon a time.. Over time I turned that into 10+ stems. One day, all of the leaves fell off most of the stems out of the blue. I was able to save 5 stems. Sold 4 of them and was left with one stem again.

I was able to trim and get a second plant. I have found that once this thing gets shaded, it sheds and sheds quick, at least for me. I am going to move and trim these guys again. I will let you know how it works.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow you turn one stem of this into 10!!!! I do it the other way buying 10 stems and turn it into zero, I can get them to grow for a while but the stems always rot. I think the trick is to do it like plantbrain has done in his Dutch color tank, it's much easier to keep as a low foreground type plant by trimming and planting the tops, after you up root and trash the stumps, this plant really doesn't care about roots in my experience and I'm curious how the heck it grows in the wild?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Few pics after the WC today. Things are still growing great! Couldn't be happier at the moment.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Is that the Sao Paulo version or the kawagoanum?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Is that the Sao Paulo version or the kawagoanum?


I'm pretty sure it's Polygonum sp. "Kawagoneum". I have been wrong before though..


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, thats what ive got too. I was just wondering of theres a discernable difference. Zach has Sao Paulo, I might try to get some and see.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, don't know if the glandulosa will grow any faster that it does, wishing you the best of luck though.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Yeah, thats what ive got too. I was just wondering of theres a discernable difference. Zach has Sao Paulo, I might try to get some and see.


I would actually like to give that a try also. If you get some before I do, let me know. I will do the same.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

2in10 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, don't know if the glandulosa will grow any faster that it does, wishing you the best of luck though.


Thanks!

Yeah, it grows pretty slow... I clipped and moved them tonight. We shall see...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Do I have Sao Paulo?

I thought I had

'Porto Velho'
and
'Kawagoeanum'

I'll have to post some Id's.. or put some in my 75g to convert so I can find out.

Edit: Clint, would you mind taking a look in my journal to see if you know what they are for sure? I can give you a link if need be
Forgot to mention those picks are on Pg. 94.. :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooops....must have been the Porto vehlo I was trhinking of then. Can you tell the difference in them?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Ooops....must have been the Porto vehlo I was trhinking of then. Can you tell the difference in them?


Between
'Porto Velho'
and
'Kawagoeanum'?

I've got them emersed, and it's pretty easy to tell the difference Porto Velho has pointed leaves. Take a look at pg 94 of my journal for some closeups.

Sorry for the derail, Clint.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Whats the post #? Page # doesnt work if you get 70 posts per page


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Whats the post #? Page # doesnt work if you get 70 posts per page


Post #1399


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw the Porto vehlo but I also have no clue what these plants look like when they are grown emersed....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Zach, what you have is Persicaria praetermissa. A very awesome plant. So I guess the debate is still out there for Sao Paulo huh? Ill look around


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Zach, what you have is Persicaria praetermissa. A very awesome plant. So I guess the debate is still out there for Sao Paulo huh? Ill look around


Which one of mine is Persicaria praetermissa :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Post #1399 the one labeled as 'Port Vehlo' is praetermissa. Its pretty unmistakeable (huh?) with its pointed tip and ears. It grows fairly slow underwater but gets a nice orange hue to it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Post #1399 the one labeled as 'Port Vehlo' is praetermissa. Its pretty unmistakeable (huh?) with its pointed tip and ears. It grows fairly slow underwater but gets a nice orange hue to it.



Thanks for the ID. I originally had it labeled ad that, but changed it... :hihi:

So the other one is the kawagoneum correct? Looking at Clints pick his looks like Sao paulo to me... wow am I confused. :icon_roll


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, the other is Kawagoanum. Clints is high light and doesnt compare to APCs pic. Neither does mine. Super red from super lights  Sao Paulo seems to be pretty hard to find these days. I havent seen it in the SnS for a year or more.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Yes, the other is Kawagoanum. Clints is high light and doesnt compare to APCs pic. Neither does mine. Super red from super lights  Sao Paulo seems to be pretty hard to find these days. I havent seen it in the SnS for a year or more.


Interesting.. going to plant some of both of mine in my 75 to see what happens!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

My goodness Clint, you have such a nice tank and i agree with someone like few pages back that you have the nicest stem tank on this site! you really give me a bunch to think about while looking through these 20 some pages ha! your colors are amazing! :icon_smil
so i didnt see any comment on how the new micro trace is working for you? I am totally re-thinking all my EI dosing regiment (which isn't much right now), since my tank was taken over with BGA and some green algae! tearing down and starting over..but this tank gives me inspiration to do better! Love all the pix and i am blown away that its taken with a phone LMAO! :hihi:
I am trying to figure out whether to use CSM+B mix or tropica one..


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Both  It cant hurt huh? I feel the same way about substrate. The more different varieties, the more different plants will be satisfied with it.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Both  It cant hurt huh? I feel the same way about substrate. The more different varieties, the more different plants will be satisfied with it.


hmm okay well maybe i will get both..IDK right now because I am just starting off with this EI method and i really have never dosed much before, everything just grew great but now my Nitrate level is at 0ppm and everything looks horriable! haha..but thanks! Im going to start with CSM+B mix first off and see how it goes from there..i am broke as a joke right now after xmas ha!:flick:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Update from last night. I took some shots before I went to bed. I still have some clado but it ONLY grows on the Eco-Complete.
I have never seen a journal with Clado on ADA As. So I will be using that soon.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone know a good website that I could order ADA AS for a good price?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Check with your local plant club, I know when our club gets it the cost is still $30 a bag.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I will check it out. How much will a 9 liter bag cover tank size wise?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Forgot I took this video last week during the water change. Kinda crappy but you can still see what's going on.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey quick question...whats this plant? is it a hard one to keep?










thanks!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome plants!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

sketch804 said:


> Hey quick question...whats this plant? is it a hard one to keep?
> 
> thanks!


That's L Pantanal. Some say it's not for beginners but I am having no problems with it what so ever. The color comes out real nice too.



wabisabi said:


> Awesome plants!


Thanks!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've never used AS Clint so I have no idea what the coverage might be, I can say I use Fluval's Stratum in my nano and it is not supposed to be nutrient rich like AS from what I've read here at the forum but I'm getting really good growth without CO2, so AS should just blow you away with ease of use.

Stratum tank - no C02, good growth, no algae, no ferts but Fe is needed but any plant does well.

Flourite tank - high tech, algae fest, with high demand plants not surviving.

So after a long time the nano with Stratum has me thinking about a tear down on my 150 and using AS because the results would be such an improvement.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> I've never used AS Clint so I have no idea what the coverage might be, I can say I use Fluval's Stratum in my nano and it is not supposed to be nutrient rich like AS from what I've read here at the forum but I'm getting really good growth without CO2, so AS should just blow you away with ease of use.
> 
> Stratum tank - no C02, good growth, no algae, no ferts but Fe is needed but any plant does well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am going to have to go with AS. I don't see how I could go wrong with it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Clint, take the length of your tank (48") and multiply it be the depth (18"), then multiply that by how deep you want your substrate to be. That will give you the cubic inches of substrate you will need. Now enter that in here and it will tell you how many liters you need.

Example..

If you want a 75g with 3 inch substrate depth you would need 42.4752liters of substrate.

48"x18"= 864 square inches. 864 sq"x 3" (Substrate depth)=2592 cubic inches, which is about 42 liters.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Clint, take the length of your tank (48") and multiply it be the depth (18"), then multiply that by how deep you want your substrate to be. That will give you the cubic inches of substrate you will need. Now enter that in here and it will tell you how many liters you need.
> 
> Example..
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I always forget about those calcs...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick video update. Crappy video but you can get the idea....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll take pics tomorrow. The video is pretty bad... 

Hey Chad, 

Do you want that wad of moss I have there? Not sure if it's xmas moss or Taiwan moss or something else. I need to remove that from this tank for some other plants.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, your tank is amazing! I really like the shot through the end towards the end of the video. Your L. aromatica is super fat looking! I will take the moss. I should be able to ID it once I see it. If you want extras of anything I sent you LMK, I usually have a few extras.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I need to watch the video but I can't stop calculating 9 into 42 time $30, ouch!

The video was good in my opinion and man you get the best color ever in your plants, is the secret red food dye? My only complaint is the blue filter tubing, just a little flat black spray paint would make a huge difference. You can add that on to your list when your swapping out the substrate.


----------



## klumsyninja (Apr 16, 2008)

just skimmed through entire thread for 1st time.. GORGEOUS TANK MAN.

well done


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> I need to watch the video but I can't stop calculating 9 into 42 time $30, ouch!
> 
> The video was good in my opinion and man you get the best color ever in your plants, is the secret red food dye? My only complaint is the blue filter tubing, just a little flat black spray paint would make a huge difference. You can add that on to your list when your swapping out the substrate.


Yeah.....The blue tubes and the trim. I plan on getting glass lilly pipes. One day...

The trim kills me too.... Rimless 75g one day!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Wow, your tank is amazing! I really like the shot through the end towards the end of the video. Your L. aromatica is super fat looking! I will take the moss. I should be able to ID it once I see it. If you want extras of anything I sent you LMK, I usually have a few extras.


Thanks! Your plants arrived perfect. Very healthy plants man! I sent your plants out today. Assuming you have the tracking number. If not, just let me know and I'll send it to you. Hopefully they get to you as fast as yours got to me!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

klumsyninja said:


> just skimmed through entire thread for 1st time.. GORGEOUS TANK MAN.
> 
> well done


Thanks man!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Love the tank and the rainbowfish.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks! Your plants arrived perfect. Very healthy plants man! I sent your plants out today. Assuming you have the tracking number. If not, just let me know and I'll send it to you. Hopefully they get to you as fast as yours got to me!


Thanks Clint. I hope they do well for you. Judging by this tank you'll have no problems at all._ I hope yours get here tomorrow _


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Clint, I got the stems today. They look good. Im so excited to get them growing!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Hey Clint, I got the stems today. They look good. Im so excited to get them growing!!!


That took a while! Sorry about that. I'm sure you can get them growing good. I I gave you everything I could spare of the Pantanal. I hope they grow good!

I have a little update today. I took pics before and after the water change on Saturday. The before shot only has 2 lights on and one of them being a color max, hence the real pink color. I took the pic right after I flipped the lights on for the pic. The second pic is a few hours of lights on after the water change with 4 bulbs.

I also finally received my new power-head. This thing kicks arse!! Really made a HUGE difference. Every once in a while when the tank was thick with plants and the flow was low, I would get diatoms or what I thought were diatoms. No more! There is not a dead zone in the tank anywhere. Very happy with this thing. 

I will try to get some better pics tonight or tomorrow.

Before









After


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,

Great looking tank! A quick question what filters do you use? And how high are your lights off the top?

Thanks
Rafal

10 gallon journal - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=158315
75 gallon journal - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=151037


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great trim! Did you replant the majority of the stems?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

rroginela said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great looking tank! A quick question what filters do you use? And how high are your lights off the top?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I have 2 Rena XP3's running and I have the lights 10" above the surface.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Great trim! Did you replant the majority of the stems?


Yeah, most of the tops. I had to toss a whole bunch though... I always feel bad doing that. I really need to order some heat packs so I can ship in the colder months...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

What light fixture and bulbs are you using on this?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

It's a Sunlight Supply 6x54watt bulb fixture but I am only running 4. I had some color-max but they just died. Now I have 3 6700 and 1 truelumin purple. I will be getting another purple soon.

It's been a long time since I have updated this and haven't had time to take pics. So, I shot a quick video while I was doing the water change today. At about 3 minutes, the CPD's are chasing each other around. Breeding behavior?

Here is the video.


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn look at all that deep red color. I'm also running 4 x 54 watts 9000K on my 75 gallons but ONLY the upper half of my Ludiwigia & Rotala Rotundofolia are red. Beside the lights is there any other trick to have them so red from tip to toe?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

How high are your lights? I have mine about 10" from the top. Since I have dropped them to 10" they colored up nice. Also, since I have had no algae issues, I may drop them to 8-9" and see how that works. 




sepehr said:


> Damn look at all that deep red color. I'm also running 4 x 54 watts 9000K on my 75 gallons but ONLY the upper half of my Ludiwigia & Rotala Rotundofolia are red. Beside the lights is there any other trick to have them so red from tip to toe?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Clint, this is really looking good! So you run some purple lights? I may try a few out. Your reds are better than mine and the purple might just bring them around. How are the new stems doing? i hope they are growing for you. If you want to add a few just ask. I tried to send you a variety to see what you liked. If you want some so you dont spend 3-4 months growing them out, I usually have some to spare.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dempsey said:


> It's a Sunlight Supply 6x54watt bulb fixture ... 1 truelumin purple. I will be getting another purple soon.


So can I ask why do you use a purple bulb? Never heard of that before, a ColorMax but never purple..Does it do something that I am missing?..just wondering. Either way everything is looking GREAT!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

sketch804 said:


> So can I ask why do you use a purple bulb? Never heard of that before, a ColorMax but never purple..Does it do something that I am missing?..just wondering. Either way everything is looking GREAT!


Thanks! That was the only option I had at the time since a bulb died. Not sure why it's called purple, the light is actually pink like a colormax. But, that's what the box says.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks! That was the only option I had at the time since a bulb died. Not sure why it's called purple, the light is actually pink like a colormax. But, that's what the box says.


Hmm, okay that's good, I had just seen a couple people using them and had no clue on that..but either way makes your tank look awesome! cant wait to see some more updates!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

It's been a while since I have updated. Haven't been home much and when I am home I am trying to sleep... I snapped a few crap pics tonight and a few from the other day. You can see how the Starougyne repens had some issues. Everything else is doing fine. Tom mentioned that a change in temp or CO2 could makes this happen. So that's what is going on.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

So with decreasing the nutrients, is the only thing that suffered so fat the Starougyne repens? Because as far as I can see everything else looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good, Clint!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This tank is just freaking bursting with color!!! I like it better each time I see it. Being so busy, are you keeping up on WCs and ferts or are you letting it slip a bit? Either way it looks great. I notice over attention is as bad of a problem as under attention sometimes


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous setup you have going, can I ask you how is your Co2 introduced? As in how is it introduced into the water column, are you running a inline Co2 reactor, a glass diffuser, or what? I would love to get my 55 gallon acrylic looking as good as yours


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think it all looks nice, even the S. repens looks good but it's just growing vertically, if you pinch it back just leaving a pair or 2 pair of leaves it will grow horizontally root on the bottom, at least that's how S. porto velho grows and IIRC Tropica mentions that technique for 049.

I didn't think of it til now but Rachael had a photo contest and you could have won the tank end of the contest and won a $50 gift card, great color Clint.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

150EH said:


> I think it all looks nice, even the S. repens looks good but it's just growing vertically, if you pinch it back just leaving a pair or 2 pair of leaves it will grow horizontally root on the bottom, at least that's how S. porto velho grows and IIRC Tropica mentions that technique for 049.
> 
> I didn't think of it til now but Rachael had a photo contest and you could have won the tank end of the contest and won a $50 gift card, great color Clint.


Thanks! Yeah, I have to trim it again. I have only trimmed it once or twice since I planted it.

That would have been cool to win that! The money would have went right back to her anyway! roud:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

sketch804 said:


> So with decreasing the nutrients, is the only thing that suffered so fat the Starougyne repens? Because as far as I can see everything else looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks! Yeah, that's pretty much the only thing that has been effected. It may have been the CO2 issue though. We will see.



zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Clint!


Thanks! I have to spend some time on the tank this weekend though... I have to find time first. Sunday should be a good day.



chad320 said:


> This tank is just freaking bursting with color!!! I like it better each time I see it. Being so busy, are you keeping up on WCs and ferts or are you letting it slip a bit? Either way it looks great. I notice over attention is as bad of a problem as under attention sometimes


 
Thanks, Chad! 

I haven't missed a water change yet. I have managed to always make time for that. Once I did it on a Saturday instead of a Sunday because I knew I wouldn't be home, that's about it.

As for ferts, they haven't been consistent but I have been dosing them. One week I may have only dosed once after the water change and then had my wife dose for me on Saturday. I think I only dosed micros once that week...

Things like this happen in the wild, so it shouldn't be that big a deal, right?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Gorgeous setup you have going, can I ask you how is your Co2 introduced? As in how is it introduced into the water column, are you running a inline Co2 reactor, a glass diffuser, or what? I would love to get my 55 gallon acrylic looking as good as yours


Thanks! I am running a Rex style reactor. It works pretty good.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Bad update today...

Had a fire at my house. It looks like it will be about 2 months until my wife and I will be able to move back in. We both got out safe along with our dog. The basement is gone. Every tank that I had down there is gone. All of my snakes are gone.... 

They are saying it was an electrical fire. No new loads on any of my outlets so we are not sure how it started. The 75g was in the living room so the tank it's self is okay. The smoke killed most everything in the tank though. My buddy came to the house with me today ad we were able to find some living fish/snails and shrimp and pulled them out. He is going try to keep them alive for me but not sure if they will even make it to his house...

Trying to look at the bright side of things here. We are all alive. When we move back in, the house will be brand new.

Hey,....then I can start this tank with AS and do everything that I have been saying that I wanted to do! :icon_bigg

I will still be online posting just not as much. I am hoping to be home soon....

I will post some pics of the basement later...... It's bad...

Wish us luck!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> We both got out safe along with our dog.


That's the important part. The rest will be a pain, but it can be fixed. 

Sorry all about this, and I hope you get back going fast. 

Lemme know when you get your tanks back up. I have plants a plenty I'll send your way. :icon_lol:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Ohh wow man I am sure glad you and all your family members are ok. So sorry to hear about the tanks and other things you lost. 

I dont have nearly as quality of plants as yours looked that tank but when the time comes to reset it up I would be more than willing to donate some to you to get back going. 

Keep us updated on what they find out about the cause and what you guys are doing please. 

Again glad everyone is ok and remember it was only "stuff" that you lost that can all be replaced. Your kids (if you have any), wife/gf, and dog can not be replaced.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Dang Clint you and your family are extremely lucky to be alive, and it's sucks that you had a fire because the losses will just keep piling up after you get a chance to think about all the stuff that has been destroyed, I trust you had insurance.

When did it happen, as in day while you were out of did it wake in the middle of the night?

Man i'm really sorry to hear it!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that man! Like you said, the most important thing is you and your wife are ok (and dog!). When you get started back up, let me know and if you need any plants to get you started again, I will send some on me. So sorry again about your loses but glad you guys are ok!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh God I am so sorry to hear that Clint! but just as all have said least everyone is fine and tangible things can be replaced and you will rebuild better than before! I feel you because I have been there before just not as bad and it is horrible either way..Well I don't have the great plants that you had but would be happy to send you some plants when your tank gets started again! it was the single best stem tank I have seen in a while also it was my inspiration to grow as well as you have done.

Good luck to you, we all wish you the best!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

You guys are all awesome! Thanks for your offers and best wishes! :icon_bigg

To answer some questions, we were both sleeping. One thing I really regret is not dealing with the smoke alarms when I needed to. Last week I changed the batteries in them. The one by our bedroom still didn't work after I changed the battery. I just said to myself,"not big deal, I'll get a new one next week...." I will never ever think like that again!!!

If anyone out there ever says to themselves,"Oh, I will get a new one next week" Tomorrow or whenever, PM ME!!! I will come to your house with a new smoke alarm and hang it myself!!!!! It is not a joke!! You can't mess around with the safety of you and your family. After reading this, you all need to go check your smoke alarms and make sure that every single one of them work!

I am not sure how I woke up. Maybe it was the fact that I couldn't breath... I really don't know. My wife was still sleeping next to me. I woke up, tried to get my barrings and tried to understand what was going on. Once I did, I woke my wife up, told her to grab her cell and call 911. I opened the bedroom windows so we could breath and take some deep breathes of fresh air to make it to the first floor and get out of the front door. 

Once out side, I realized that my dog wasn't with us even though I opened her kennel and she was following us. She must have gotten scared and went back to the kennel. Good thing she did because that was the best place to get fresh air in the house. Right under the open window in our bedroom. 

When we were out of the house I still thought I would be able to go back in once the smoke cleared. It's funny how you really don't understand the gravity of the situation when it's happing to you. I kept thinking, it's just something small in the basement and I need to let the house air out and head back in to put it out! Ohhhh no.... Never again with I take safety so lightly. Never ever again.

I will post pics tomorrow while I'm at work and fill you all in on more of the story. The pictures might put some things in perspective.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the fire, glad you and your family made it out. If you need any plants when you get everything back up again let me know.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow that's crazy if i have any stems that you want i'll send you some free of charge so you can get your tank up and running again. I'm really sorry to hear this. I'm glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear, Clint. Glad you and your family are alright. When you get back up and going let me know. I don't have a lot of cool stuff, but I'll send you some Persicarias my cost. And any other stems you are interested in.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That story makes it even more crazy, you guys are so lucky to just wake up and get out, and the dog is a just a miracle. Most fire departments will give you a smoke detector or batteries no questions asked, I just wanted to mention that because so times we let things go that aren't in the budget too.

I was first on the scene of a burning house back in 1995 and I had just gotten my first cell phone, but I ran up to the house to see if anyone was inside because there were 3 cars in the drive, then I went to the back and looked in the kitchen door and just to my right were 2 large propane tanks, so I had the opposite reaction and ran back to my truck to call 911, the phone was hard wired into the truck and had even slipped my mind that I could now call 911 from my vehicle, it turned out nobody was home and the house was really blazing but it didn't matter because the firemen kicked the door, setup some fans and put it out, to me it was just crazy to go into that old house.

Well Clint again I so glad to hear you collected all the important items and got out.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang Clint, sorry to hear that bro! I am glad you and yours are safe! If you need anything just LMK. We traded plants a few months ago and I still have everything you traded me. When you are up and running ill send you a trim pack from your tank  If you need anything else to help you out, dont be afraid to ask. Im just glad that you guys all made it out OK. Good luck to you in the next few months getting your life reorganized. I hope everything turns out even better than before!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Oh man, I had no idea that this had happened, Clint. I am so sorry


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

me either... glad you guys are ok.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

WOW.. i had followed and participated in this project slightly and i hadnt check in within like 2 months. i just saw it and figured i'd stop by and i find this.

IM SO SORRY!!!
Clint. Good luck, our neighbors went through a house fire and it was a hard 8 months to rebuild. i've seen firsthand what ur going through. Keep us updated please


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It's been a rough past few weeks. Work should get started on the house early next week. I guess in my head I thought it would get started faster. That's just wishful thinking...

Here are some pics so you can see first hand what the basement looks like. I will upload pics of the rest of the house later.

I just can't wait for my wife and I to be HOME and get are life back together. Of course, I am also going kinda crazy without my tanks. They will be started pretty quick once we are home!

Keep in mind, it was a finished basement with drop ceiling.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Did you determine what started it? It's terrible to see you have to go through this. At least everyone, included the extended family (pets) are ok.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

heart breaking.. I am so sorry, mister


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn bro, I don't know you but I feel your pain. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Man Clint, I feel for you bro. Like I said, if theres anything I can do LMK. I will get you a giant plant package for free when you guys are back on your feet. I can help with ferts to get you going too. Shoot me a line when you are ready. I'm really sad that you have been going through all of this bro


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That really sucks Clint but thankfully you and your family are all ok. There was a fire in the apartment builidings across the street from my house two weeks ago and it was a pretty scary thing to witness. There was a 3 year girl in the room where the fire started and luckily her mom got her out just in time and after a few days in the hospital she was released and is doing good. It was a scary thing to see and I can just imagine what that poor little girl will have to deal with the rest of her life. Hopefully everyone that reads your thread will go and check their smoke alarms. Just wanted to wish you and your family well and I hope you get back to some normalcy soon.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

wow....i haven't checked this thread in a while and found this out. that is really awful. like everyone else, so happy to hear you and yours got out safely. hate to see that happen to a local hobbyist. if you need anything when you're ready, just name it. i (and quite a few other locals) have tons of stuff laying around and extra plants in our tanks. just let us know.
-Bill


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

wow man, sorry for your loss, glad you and your family are safe tho! i'm not exactly local to you but if there is ANYTHING i can do to help lmk.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! You are all good people.

Yeah, it was scary. It was an electrical fire. You can see the one outlet in the pic that they think started it. The funny thing is, I havent changed the load on that outlet for 5+ years. 

Make sure you all change the batteries in your smoke alarms! I used to say "that will never happen to me". Guess what, it did.

I will never look at anything like that again!


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

CHANGE YOUR BATTERIES every time we change our clocks for daylight savings time.
Also vaccume the smoke detector with a handheld attachment or blow it out with compressed air so they continue to work properly.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

As for smoke detectors, if possible, use ones that, in addition to the battery, are also wired into the AC of your house. That way, if you forget to change batteries, as long as you have AC power, they will still work. They can also be wired together, so that if one goes off, all of them in the house go off. The downside is that they are more expensive, and may require professional installation.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

Clint, sorry to hear about your loss. I hope that you will be able to move in soon.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

:frown:

That's terrible man. I hope things work out for the best. My wishes go out to you and your's.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you all very much. I hope to be back in and getting my tanks started in June. Sucks when you can't enjoy one of your most enjoyable hobbies for so long. On top of not living in the house you own.....


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Monthly check, are you making progress on the rebuild or will June turn into July, how's it coming Clint???


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

How did i miss this Clint! What a terrible thing to happen to such a good guy... I'm so sorry for your loss.  I bet seeing your aquarium like that is heartbreaking. I'm so glad to hear that you and your wife (and dog!) made it out safely though. You were extremely lucky; it could have turned out a lot worse. The pictures really put everything into perspective, even though the description that you gave us of what happened sounded terrible enough!

Hope you and your wife can get back on your feet and move back in as soon as possible. Will be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Your tank is a gem!! niceeeeee


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

AzFishKid said:


> How did i miss this Clint! What a terrible thing to happen to such a good guy... I'm so sorry for your loss.  I bet seeing your aquarium like that is heartbreaking. I'm so glad to hear that you and your wife (and dog!) made it out safely though. You were extremely lucky; it could have turned out a lot worse. The pictures really put everything into perspective, even though the description that you gave us of what happened sounded terrible enough!
> 
> Hope you and your wife can get back on your feet and move back in as soon as possible. Will be keeping you in my thoughts.


I was just watching a program the other night showing how many people in the US die from electrical fires, so they are truely very lucky.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Clint, just wanted to say "Hi!" and I HOPE EVERYTHING IS COMING ALONG GOOD FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY  <most importantly. Any word on the resurrection of a tank? I got plenty of stuff to help you out if you need anything bro. Take care!


----------



## 75 gallon (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey man so sorry to here about this, I have been out of the loop on here for a couple of months. I hope all is well and things are coming about for you and your family.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!

June is now looking like July.... The house is just brick and floor joists now. I have a meeting tomorrow to go over the rebuild. I an finally starting to get excited. I am getting to design my new house. 

I will post some updated pics soon.

I will say this; as soon as I am moved back in, the tank will be setup that weekend. I haven't been logging on here to often because it is upsetting to see the tank as it was and also so see everyone elses tanks evolve.

I will be back soon though!! :icon_mrgr


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on things starting to move and enjoy designing your home.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

good luck man! that whole thing really sucks ): I keep snakes too and i know I would just die if i lost them. Lemme know if you wanna start a collection back up again though, ive got a nice mean anery snake lookin for a new owner to bite 

Good luck! keep us updated!! <3


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I hope the insurance company was kind to the new tank fund, it was all ADA right?

It could be worse


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am glad that everything is going as good as it can and that's got be fun to redesign your house, that would be so great! Eh, don't sweat the small stuff Clint, you will have a tank once again but first is the important things and then you will get your jem back! Good luck, and I will be waiting in anticipation for you next great venture!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> How did i miss this Clint! What a terrible thing to happen to such a good guy... I'm so sorry for your loss.  I bet seeing your aquarium like that is heartbreaking. I'm so glad to hear that you and your wife (and dog!) made it out safely though. You were extremely lucky; it could have turned out a lot worse. The pictures really put everything into perspective, even though the description that you gave us of what happened sounded terrible enough!
> 
> Hope you and your wife can get back on your feet and move back in as soon as possible. Will be keeping you in my thoughts.


Thanks, Phillip! It was scary... Looking back at the picks still sucks but I am really looking forward to getting it started back up again!



150EH said:


> I was just watching a program the other night showing how many people in the US die from electrical fires, so they are truely very lucky.


Yeah, and I will never take fire safety for granite! I hope everyone who reads this doesn't either.



chad320 said:


> Hey Clint, just wanted to say "Hi!" and I HOPE EVERYTHING IS COMING ALONG GOOD FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY  <most importantly. Any word on the resurrection of a tank? I got plenty of stuff to help you out if you need anything bro. Take care!


Thanks Chad! Things are moving. Slowly but moving. I am getting ready to upload some pics in a few minutes.



75 gallon said:


> Hey man so sorry to here about this, I have been out of the loop on here for a couple of months. I hope all is well and things are coming about for you and your family.


Thanks!



2in10 said:


> Congrats on things starting to move and enjoy designing your home.


The wife is having more fun than I. :icon_lol: She just picked out the kitchen cabinets. She made a good choice though. :icon_bigg



Shimagoma said:


> good luck man! that whole thing really sucks ): I keep snakes too and i know I would just die if i lost them. Lemme know if you wanna start a collection back up again though, ive got a nice mean anery snake lookin for a new owner to bite
> 
> Good luck! keep us updated!! <3


Thanks for the offer! 



150EH said:


> I hope the insurance company was kind to the new tank fund, it was all ADA right?
> 
> It could be worse


haha. I wish.... My wife did dive the "okay" to buy what I want. We were just looking at ADA AS. She said cost wasn't an issue since she loved the tank also.  What should I get???



sketch804 said:


> I am glad that everything is going as good as it can and that's got be fun to redesign your house, that would be so great! Eh, don't sweat the small stuff Clint, you will have a tank once again but first is the important things and then you will get your jem back! Good luck, and I will be waiting in anticipation for you next great venture!


 
I have learned not to sweat the small stuff pretty quickly! :icon_lol: Still tough but getting easier... Can't wait to get it started again! :icon_bigg


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool to hear your wife appreciated the tank so well. I can't help you on ADA soil since I have no experience with it.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are some pics before the floors were taken out. I couldn't get through the whole house. I have some pics of the basement gutted also but I just have to find them...


















I have no idea why that was sitting in the middle of the floor.... lol


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow that looks so desolate and sad. But at least you can see the light at the end of the tunnel and know it is not an oncoming freight train.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Clint I'm using AS on my low tech nano and it's my first time using it, the difference is great with no dosing but the plants are growing well and not the painful slow growth that is the norm in a low tech so AS is a must from here out. 

You have so much to think about with a green light from Momma, LED's, Low Iron Glass, wet/dry or canister, I think you need to find an inspiration tank and try something a little out of your comfort zone, you will alway be "Master of the red Stems" but it's time for a change. When you get a chance take a look at these 2 build videos maybe they will help.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, it looks surprisingly well for what happened there! Now the wait, but at least all is going well and moving along. Good luck to you I hope all goes well! What every you decide to do when you can start a tank again, I am sure you come up something great and different. It's always nice to do a new tank or a total tank rescape (minus the time it takes)!

@150EH - SHHH, don't say all that, his tank is an inspiration showing how to achieve a great tank while using mostly stems. I think it looked great, but I would like to see another aspect added though.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Time flies when your having fun, are you out there Clint and how are things going for you and the family? I hope thing go well so we all get to dream about the lavish setup you are building as if it were our own, look at this journal for inspiration on page three or so he has a pile of ADA gear that is worth about 5K, I would have a better guess but my eyes were tearing up so bad I couldn't see the calculator.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow I totally missed this from earlier this year. I am so glad that everybody was safe. And glad that you didn't lose the whole structure too. I hope that the rebuilding is going well.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's been too long, where are you and any thoughts on something new, not that your plate isn't full enough.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been gone for a while now.... I am happy to say that the house is being finished as we speak and I will be moving home next week!! I can't wait to finally be home again and have the tank back up and running.

I will post pics next week. I have a lot of things to buy yet....


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What great news!

Cannot wait to see what sort of tank you get set up. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Super news Clint, I thought we had lost you to another hobby. I'm sure you will be more than ready to get back to a normal life, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome back Clint!!! I freaked out when i saw your thread pop up on the board  Nice to hear you are moving forward!!!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is going well especially with the house! Can't wait to see what greatness you have in store for this new tank. Good luck with it all!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, I have lots of work to do! First I have to order some substrate.... I will most likely be doing that next week some time. Looking for good deals now but don't think the price really changes much on ADA AS.... I am pretty sure that I will need a butt ton of it too....

I will keep looking.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

How much do you guys think I will need? What type would you go with?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

It's official!! I started the tank up on Saturday!! roud:

I ended up getting flourite for the substrate though... It really does'nt look bad. I went to a LFS and just grabbed any plants they had just to start the tank off. I will be surfing the SNS a whole lot in the next few weeks!! :red_mouth

I would take a pic for you guys and gals but it's pretty embarrasing to look at right now. 

I am still pretty happy right now though!! Back home and the tank is running!! :icon_bigg


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I also just got the co2 tank filled today and hooked up. Man..... I don't miss messing with the co2... The next few weeks will be fun, tweeking that PITA!!:flick:


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

That's great! Ya Co2 is no fun in the beginning but I will be looking forward to seeing this new tank soon!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is coming together for you.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG, I'm so glad you, your wife, and your dog are all ok! I was looking at your pictures almost crying. That was terrible.

I'm also glad to hear you got your tank back up and running! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

sketch804 said:


> That's great! Ya Co2 is no fun in the beginning but I will be looking forward to seeing this new tank soon!


I miss all of you guys! It's awesome to have everything back to "normal"!



2in10 said:


> Glad to hear everything is coming together for you.


It has been a long time....but well worth it now that we are home and we can get back to the normal things.




Captivate05 said:


> OMG, I'm so glad you, your wife, and your dog are all ok! I was looking at your pictures almost crying. That was terrible.
> 
> I'm also glad to hear you got your tank back up and running! Can't wait to see pictures


Thanks! Yeah, it was probably the worst thing I have lived through yet... I should say, the worst thing that we have lived through... When all is said and done, we are all alive and we have a brand new home! 

I am happy to be back! Back home and back on TPT!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I happy you're getting past all the heartbreak of 2012, nice to have you back.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Frank!

It's good to be back and feel welcomed. :icon_smil


----------



## Psycofc1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Any updates to this? Would like to see how everything turned out for you.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

GLAD to see you back wild man!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll have some updated pics soon. It's still a bit messy as I have been growing some plants out....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a quick video update after trimming and during a water change. I'll have to post some pics when it went nuts and some good ones too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srtfX1XIk6U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Try this one. I may have messed up the other link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srtfX1XIk6U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been growing and selling plants from this tank to get it to a place where I can actually do a good scape. I think form all of my tanks, I'm ready to do a real scape but just not sure which way to go yet...


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Good to have you back Clint! Glad to see another local guy is up and running again and that your family is safe after that fire. Those pictures of your basement made me cringe. I have a bunch of plants for sale if you wanna swing by and take a look. Not sure what your looking for though. Keep us updated on the new tank!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Sam!

I think im good for now but wouldn't mind seeing your plants. Also, the offer goes the same. Feel free to stop by and check out my tanks! 

Maybe we can do some trades.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Cool Clint. Just set up a new tank myself. Sure I will have plenty of stuff to trade with you very soon


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

So, I haven't really updated this ina while so here are som bad pics that I have taken over the past few months in no real order. I will take some new pics when I'm stuck at home on Thursday with a foot of snow...

In the next week or two I will really have to figure out a scape... I have just been farming for the most part...


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Looking good Clint!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Little update. Not much to tell, just a trim...


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks great.
read your whole thread, amazing progress!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

monkeyruler90 said:


> looks great.
> read your whole thread, amazing progress!


 
Thanks!

I will be posting some pics tonight.


----------



## wrenn420 (May 22, 2014)

Great thread. Sorry about the fire. I have no doubt your new tank will be amazing you have acquired some real talent with aquatic plants over the years. Post some pics soon.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes would like to see the tank these days, bet it's looking nice. Any update by chance?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I'm back again. This time to stay. The tank fully "crashed" while I have been away for work so much but getting everything up and running again. Starting from scratch so I should have lost of pics and videos in the weeks and months to come.

I will post a video today once the lights come on. I will also be reaching out to some of you for some plants shortly!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

good luck on your new beginning


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad to be back home and really excited. I had my tank just where I wanted it before traveling...... Now I can start fresh and aim for what I had prior!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks! I'm glad to be back home and really excited. I had my tank just where I wanted it before traveling...... Now I can start fresh and aim for what I had prior!


Good to see you back. I completely understand how life can get in the way of your hobbies but sometimes a fresh new start is what you need. I went through the same thing as I changed careers a couple of years ago and it was hard to find time to devote to my tank. Looking forward to see your new tank.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! It's nice to be back... Can't wait to get everything back in order.... 

Here is a quick update.

https://youtu.be/7QbwHTXJAuc


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I think that I finally have an actual vision of how I want this tank to look.... The odd thing is, it's not with plants that I thought would be my main focal point. Let's see how this goes!

If anyone could ID some of those plants, that would be great! The crypts need an ID for sure. :grin2:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Dempsey said:


> I think that I finally have an actual vision of how I want this tank to look.... The odd thing is, it's not with plants that I thought would be my main focal point. Let's see how this goes!
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could ID some of those plants, that would be great! The crypts need an ID for sure. :grin2:


If you could post individual photos of each plant you want ID'd that would be great! Always great to see people get back into the hobby, eventhough I'm relatively new myself. Good luck on the new beginning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another update. 

I will also take pics of the plants that I need ID'd. 

Everything is growing fast, along with algae! I should be able to get that under control soon...

Here is a video https://youtu.be/flgRXhVo6kI


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice!

Better get that Wallichii algae free pretty soon or those SAEs will eat it up!! 

They wont hurt healthy, algae free Wallichii. But let it get some algae and they'll pull the leaves off trying to eat it. At least that's been my experience.

Looking forward to watching the tank fill in.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Better get that Wallichii algae free pretty soon or those SAEs will eat it up!!
> 
> ...


Any tricks on growing the Wallichii? I had problems in the past.... Growing slow.... The new growth seems to be doing good now in this tank. I just have to keep up on killing off the old algae growth from letting the tank go for a year.....


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> Any tricks on growing the Wallichii? I had problems in the past.... Growing slow.... The new growth seems to be doing good now in this tank. I just have to keep up on killing off the old algae growth from letting the tank go for a year.....


No tricks that I know of. Seems like people either do well with it, or it wont grow at all.

Its a tough plant for me too. When everything is good it does fine. But its one of the first to complain if something gets out of whack


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> No tricks that I know of. Seems like people either do well with it, or it wont grow at all.
> 
> Its a tough plant for me too. When everything is good it does fine. But its one of the first to complain if something gets out of whack


Okay, thanks. The new growth seems to be doing well so far. I had to read back on my journal to see were I had everything set and what i had the photo period set to. I have it at 7hrs now but think I will go back to 9hrs...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Update. Not much to update really. Things are growing good. Dosing half EI for the time being. 4 T5HO's on about 10" above the top of the tank. 

https://youtu.be/qzzHrWi3meU


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I also lowered my temp from 80 to 75. I have always kept my tanks around 78-80 but have been reading that with 75, some plants do better so I will see it that works.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

In your video you ask for an ID of 2 plants. I only have a guess at the tall orang-ish one one the right. Looks like it could be Ammannia senegalensis or Nesaea pedicellata.

Ben


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> In your video you ask for an ID of 2 plants. I only have a guess at the tall orang-ish one one the right. Looks like it could be Ammannia senegalensis or Nesaea pedicellata.
> 
> Ben


Thanks! It looks like it is Ammannia senegalensis if I had to guess from your suggestions.

Bump: Glad to see you still here!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Greens in the back look like very small Pogosteman erectus. 

Think Ben is right about the other one, but I couldnt hazard a guess which


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another update. Things are growing fast but I need more plants!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ma9tTWyL84


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

*Update 5/3/2017*

Here is another update. I need to take some pics.... Hopefully you guys don't mind the vids but it's just way easier for me. I will do pics though.

https://youtu.be/3Gm2Av6IfV4


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lots of nice healthy plants!

Interesting what happened to the Monte carlo. Was that part full and green like the rest of it?

Could be the chlorine, maybe? Prime is knocking it out as the new water disperses through the tank. But right there under the python is a 15 minute blast of straight tap.

Still seems like an extreme reaction. I do my fills the same way, never seen a negative impact. But Ive also never had it going in right on top of some Monte carlo. 

I do know both Monte carlo and HC does NOT like a direct spray of peroxide - with the flow turned off so it sits there a while. A little is OK, but too much equals somewhere between mild yellowing to a straight up melt 

So maybe that plant is just a little more sensitive to things like that than most.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Lots of nice healthy plants!
> 
> Interesting what happened to the Monte carlo. Was that part full and green like the rest of it?
> 
> ...


I thought that was really odd also. tap water is the only think that I can think it could be. The AR is looking the best it has since I have planted it. Some of the old growth is still there.. I have been pinching it off here and there. I heard Tom Barr say that it hates to be clipped and planted so I have been avoiding that. Here is the video he said that.
I am really looking forward to pruning the Rotala on the left side to make it fill out. I have been watching a lot of Dennis Wong's videos and that's where I got the idea.

We shall see how it turns out!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive watched that video of Tom's probably a dozen times since Ive been in the hobby! Good stuff

Gotta disagree on the AR though. Its never seemed to mind being topped/replanted, or moved, etc. The mini or the regular.

It also responds very well to aggressive pruning. By that I mean frequently pinching off old or ratty or unwanted leaves. Not only does it keep the plant looking its best, it also stimulates better growth. 

Prune this plant like you're trying to kill it is my advice.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Ive watched that video of Tom's probably a dozen times since Ive been in the hobby! Good stuff
> 
> Gotta disagree on the AR though. Its never seemed to mind being topped/replanted, or moved, etc. The mini or the regular.
> 
> ...


Good to know! I will take that advice. I hate looking at those leaves and when I prune, I just pick the worst leaves and not all of the ratty ones. I am more than happy to try this!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I did another quick update since I panicked... 

https://youtu.be/jk6nr8MxSL0


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another update after the weekly water change. Should I be worried about the pin holes in the AR? Sorry for the long video.. I can ramble sometimes.... 

https://youtu.be/qsOnigju1I8


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

@herns Dude, those sunsets...


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> @herns Dude, those sunsets...


Great looking tank re-start, buddy!
Keep us posted.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Crappy full tank shot. That's my view from the couch in the basement while watching TV. I need to clean the tank up.... Esp, with equipment. The carpet is coming in pretty nice though.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> I need to clean the tank up.... Esp, with equipment.


Clint I recognize the Rena Filstar XP intakes. To me the light blue really sticks out against the black background. 

I sprayed mine with Krylon Fusion black paint, and they blend into the background much better. Just a thought.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Clint I recognize the Rena Filstar XP intakes. To me the light blue really sticks out against the black background.
> 
> I sprayed mine with Krylon Fusion black paint, and they blend into the background much better. Just a thought.


Thanks, I have thought about doing that but man.... I would have to keep the filters unhooked for a while for them to dry. I guess I could do one at a time..


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks, I have thought about doing that but man.... I would have to keep the filters unhooked for a while for them to dry. I guess I could do one at a time..


I only painted the tubes going down into the tank, not the main piece with the cap for priming. You can keep the filters running while it dries.

It leaves a little blue in the tank, but is a huge improvement.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> I only painted the tubes going down into the tank, not the main piece with the cap for priming. You can keep the filters running while it dries.
> 
> It leaves a little blue in the tank, but is a huge improvement.


Ohhhh good idea! This may have to be done... Thanks man!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> That's my view from the couch in the basement while watching TV.


Wow! Your sofa is really tall or your stand is really short  Whatever, I think your tank looks great.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> Wow! Your sofa is really tall or your stand is really short  Whatever, I think your tank looks great.


Haha, I was standing to take the pic


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

i highly recommend making your own filter intake / output out of black PVC if you are looking to change it up

savko (google it) sells black pvc / pvc specifically for aquatic applications


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

You can also use gray, schedule 80 PVC which may be cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

@burr740 How high off of the top of the tank did you have your fixture on your 75? I'm thinking with 4 new bulbs, I need to raise mine up more...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Clint, It stayed around 7"-9" off the surface, PAR at the sub in the 120-130 range. That's with a couple red/pink type bulbs mixed in. 

I wouldve raised it up a little higher but my DIY mounting bracket only goes up so high and Ive been too too lazy to ever make another one.

Never was much of a problem though. Clean conditions and healthy plants keep algae away. Otherwise everything just grows faster.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Hey Clint, It stayed around 7"-9" off the surface, PAR at the sub in the 120-130 range. That's with a couple red/pink type bulbs mixed in.
> 
> I wouldve raised it up a little higher but my DIY mounting bracket only goes up so high and Ive been too too lazy to ever make another one.
> 
> Never was much of a problem though. Clean conditions and healthy plants keep algae away. Otherwise everything just grows faster.


Thanks! I have mine at 9" above the surface now also. 2x TrueLumen pink bulbs and 2x 67k bulbs. I was thinking about raising them a tad more until I have the ferts really dialed in. 

I have always had random issues with AR and I'm not sure what it is. I was thinking it was my GH or KH but I have read that can adapt very well in hard or soft water. The last time I had them, I had them growing well but I can't remember my exact dosing, as I was changing it often...

I read somewhere that if I have high GH(min is 9-10), I would have to dose a tad more of everything for the most part. Have you seen this before?

I am also going to start adding the "optional" k2so4 back into my dosing as I have been noticing pin holes in the AR.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks! I have mine at 9" above the surface now also. 2x TrueLumen pink bulbs and 2x 67k bulbs. I was thinking about raising them a tad more until I have the ferts really dialed in.
> 
> I have always had random issues with AR and I'm not sure what it is. I was thinking it was my GH or KH but I have read that can adapt very well in hard or soft water. The last time I had them, I had them growing well but I can't remember my exact dosing, as I was changing it often...
> 
> ...


Well it's probably safe to assume you're in the 110-130 PAR range. If most plants are healthy I wouldnt worry about it. But if youre having some issues, reducing PAR a little bit should make everything more manageable. Basically you'd be reducing all the plant's appetites for nutrients and CO2. 

AR is a tough plant, but its quick to complain with twisted/undulated/stunted leaves. I think there can be a lot of reasons for the same symptoms.

Too high micros, or not enough, low Ca and possibly Mg too. Those are fairly common causes across the board for everyone.

I wouldnt be surprised if re-adding the K helps. I recently tried going with only whats in KNO3 and KH2PO4. Did this for a couple of months and several plants did not like it...at all.

And it wasnt just pinholes. Matter of fact I never even saw a pinhole, even in a couple Hygro species than are known to be real K hogs.

Stunted tops and pale growth, like what you'd expect from low N was a main thing. And older leaves tended to deteriorate and not hold up very well. 

Also the the older blades on Isoeates lacustris started to turn yellow at the tips and die off. Its the only problem Ive ever had with that plant. 

Just that sort of thing with random species here and there. All of which fixed upon reintroducing the extra K.

K plays a big role in other nutrients, and just about every plant process there is. So some of those symptoms could be induced deficiencies or whatever.

To begin with I was just looking out for pinholes, because thats all you ever read about from low K. But it can certainly bring on various other things too.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, I guess being "low" on K or any other nutrient can exhibit or cause other nutrient deficiencies as Liebig's Law suggests. 

I'm not sure why I stopped dosing it really... Maybe because everyone else was? Maybe I should jump off of a bridge too. lol

There was a time that the tank was doing fine without the extra K though. Just not now, I am assuming...

The odd thing is, some plants seem to do better with extra GH Booster added even though the GH is 9-10...

Thanks again!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah lots of folks get by just fine without it. That's why I wasnt too worried about it either. 

But I dont dose a whole lot of KNO3 to begin with, 5-7 ppm 3x week. Along with .2 urea daily which obviously doesnt have any K.

Now Im back to adding enough K to equal the total NO3 in macro days, whatever the KNO3 provides plus K2SO4 to make up the difference, along with 5-6 ppm at water changes


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Yeah lots of folks get by just fine without it. That's why I wasnt too worried about it either.
> 
> But I dont dose a whole lot of KNO3 to begin with, 5-7 ppm 3x week. Along with .2 urea daily which obviously doesnt have any K.
> 
> Now Im back to adding enough K to equal the total NO3 in macro days, along with 5-6 ppm at water changes


I am about to mix up a batch of macro's... I will be going full EI again meaning adding k2so4 but 2/3's CSM. Let's hope for the best! 

Not in the same bottle of course.. Thinking about adding ferrous gluconate daily though. Just trying to figure out how much.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> The odd thing is, some plants seem to do better with extra GH Booster added even though the GH is 9-10...


Clint most GH Boosters contain quite a bit of K. They are a combination of K2SO4, CaSO4, and MgSO4. 

With GLA GH Booster, to raise your GH 2 dGH adds over 16ppm K.

More than likely the plants like the additional K not the hardness.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Clint most GH Boosters contain quite a bit of K. They are a combination of K2SO4, CaSO4, and MgSO4.
> 
> With GLA GH Booster, to raise your GH 2 dGH adds over 16ppm K.
> 
> More than likely the plants like the additional K not the hardness.


Thanks! That's makes sense but should I worry about the hardness?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

New toy that @clownplanted recommended for the 20L that I am getting ready to start.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good point Greggz

Clint my GH is about the same as yours, between 9 and 10 - 50 ppm Ca and 10 Mg 

K doesnt raise dGH specifically. Not sure why its a common ingredient in GH boosters. I believe GLA just copied Barr's recipe but dont quote me on that.

Might be because K2SO4 is fairly hard to dissolve, like most Ca, which makes it tough to include a whole lot in a macro mix. Total speculation though


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> New toy that @clownplanted recommended for the 20L that I am getting ready to start.




Before you know it you will go all led with your 75 once you see how great it is not having to replace bulbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Good point Greggz
> 
> Clint my GH is about the same as yours, between 9 and 10 - 50 ppm Ca and 10 Mg
> 
> ...


What is your KH at? How close are we in water hardness? You are giving me hope! lol


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

dempsey said:


> what is your kh at? How close are we in water hardness? You are giving me hope! Lol


~5.5


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> ~5.5


Sweet! Mine is 4. It must just be fert issues that I am dealing with


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

You probably have slightly better water than mine. 

Just my opinion but if you are thinking about dropping micros from full EI down to 2/3 EI, I'd be willing to bet too much micros is what the AR isnt liking. 

Check out Vin's Dutch tank. He's dosed more and less and all points in between. His AR mini didnt go perfectly flat until backing micros WAY down.

The latest page here has a good post on what he's currently dosing

Going Dutch with Aquasoil - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmmm.... So, right now with the new mix in a 500ml bottle, dosing 30ml 3x per week. Could easily be cut in half by dosing 15ml.

2tsp CSM+B
1/8tsp DTPA Fe 10% (May be 11%)
1/8tsp DTPA Fe 13% (Just because I have them both)

I was also planning on dosing 1/64tsp-1/32tsp of Ferrous Gluconate daily..

Also. 1/2tsp GH Booster after water change, even though my GH is 9-10... Just seemed to help.

What are your thought?
Thanks!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well even though my GH is 9 ish, its mostly Ca, 50 ppm and only 4 ppm of Mg. So I add another 5-10 ppm Mg with water changes. Could be the same deal with yours and why the GH booster helped. You likely only need one or the other though.

As for the micros, no idea what to tell you really. All I can say is AR specifically does better with lower micro levels. 

By low I mean something like what Vin is dosing (in his Dutch tank with Aquasoil), or down to "Burr Level" which is .015 fe from csmb and .02 Fe dtpa 3x week.

But man all this new stuff coming out regarding edta, it's got me questioning everything that I thought I knew.

So all I can really say is what works pretty good for me and what hasnt.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, I guess it will just be trial and error on my part also...

On the plus side, since adding the k2s04 back to my dosing, my glass is spotless. Normally I would have some small spots on the glass a few times a week since starting the tank back up. Maybe this will help the AR also. Or, at least the older leafs.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is another update. In the video you will see the next project to help support my plant hoarding. :grin2:

https://youtu.be/vlcyghxRYUY


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice bro. Let me know next time you have a trimming please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Just watched the video. Tank is coming along nicely. 

Is the plant on the right side that you said you gave away Ludwigia brevipes? If that's what it is let me know next time you have any extras. That is a plant that I have been wanting to get again along with Limnophilia gigantea.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

So, I just received the calcium test kit. My tap is testing at 30-40ppm. Too much? Should I even worry?

Now I am looking for an mg test kit. These say "for saltwater". Does it really matter?? The ca says that also.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> So, I just received the calcium test kit. My tap is testing at 30-40ppm. Too much? Should I even worry?
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am looking for an mg test kit. These say "for saltwater". Does it really matter?? The ca says that also.




Don't think it's too much especially since the uptake will be more with co2. Try and get mg at 10 to get the 3:1 ratio. Go for the mg test kit and let me know if it works for fresh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> Don't think it's too much especially since the uptake will be more with co2. Try and get mg at 10 to get the 3:1 ratio. Go for the mg test kit and let me know if it works for fresh. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming they work the same. They just say saltwater since only us planted people test for it in fresh water. I could be wrong.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> I'm assuming they work the same. They just say saltwater since only us planted people test for it in fresh water. I could be wrong.


I have been using in freshwater too.
Calibrated test kit with CaSO4 and it was very close.

Mg is the testing problem and I only know of a calculation for it.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

ua hua said:


> Just watched the video. Tank is coming along nicely.
> 
> Is the plant on the right side that you said you gave away Ludwigia brevipes? If that's what it is let me know next time you have any extras. That is a plant that I have been wanting to get again along with Limnophilia gigantea.


You are correct! I will let you know when I put up a sales post.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't find black diamond blasting sand anywhere. Checked Home Depot and Lowe's. Would this stuff work the same?

I also ordered this. Couldn't beat the price.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

As far as I know only Tractor Supply carries the BDbs. There's another brand called Black Beauty but Im not sure where to get it.

The link looks like just plain colored sand. Assuming the color holds, it should function the same. I just think about some types of regular aquarium gravel that the color flakes off. No idea if that would be a thing here or not.

BDbs is $7.99 for 50 lbs


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Yup as @burr740 said you need to check your local tractor supply. I had to drive 45 mins away to my closest one but they have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I found one about an hour away. My friend lives out there and his parents live by me. Maybe I can just have him pick it up for me on his next trip down here.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> I found one about an hour away. My friend lives out there and his parents live by me. Maybe I can just have him pick it up for me on his next trip down here.




Would get a few bags at that price since so far. I used an entire 50lb bag for my 20L. Perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> Would get a few bags at that price since so far. I used an entire 50lb bag for my 20L. Perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100lbs for the price of 1 of the 20lb petco bags... Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

So... I just happened to be in the basement while the sun was approaching. I wonder if this is the problem with the AR. The sun is only on it for about 15 minutes but who knows.....










https://flic.kr/p/UAK5HG

Can we not thumb nail Flickr photos?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> So... I just happened to be in the basement while the sun was approaching. I wonder if this is the problem with the AR. The sun is only on it for about 15 minutes but who knows.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could be. What is the light you have on it? How long and how much par not accounting for the sun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> Could be. What is the light you have on it? How long and how much par not accounting for the sun?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just wondering if the sun is messing it up shining on them while co2 is off. Burning them coming from the window? I have that window "blocked" now so it doesn't mess with it.

I have about 90-95 par at the substrate based off of Burr's lights. I have the same fixture.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> I'm just wondering if the sun is messing it up shining on them while co2 is off. Burning them coming from the window? I have that window "blocked" now so it doesn't mess with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 90-95 par at the substrate based off of Burr's lights. I have the same fixture.




Oh ok gotcha. Ya it very well could be too much especially with co2 off at that point. Like you did test it with the sun blocked. Am sure you will see improvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> Oh ok gotcha. Ya it very well could be too much especially with co2 off at that point. Like you did test it with the sun blocked. Am sure you will see improvement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We shall see in a few weeks. But.... I will also be getting my RO unit tomorrow, just in time for Sundays water change. If I see improvements, I won't know for sure what the issue was. :hihi:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> https://flic.kr/p/UAK5HG
> 
> Can we not thumb nail Flickr photos?


Bottom right, hover on the down arrow and select "view all sizes". Pick the size you want, copy the direct link, paste inside [ img] [ /img] tags (close the spaces)


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! Almost got it....

Bump: Got it, Thanks!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks! Almost got it....
> 
> Bump: Got it, Thanks!


Anything to get more pics in this thread!! :red_mouth


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Anything to get more pics in this thread!! :red_mouth


Haha! True... Using Gimp is just too much of a PITA.... This is much easier. I will now be adding more pics 

Bump:


burr740 said:


> Anything to get more pics in this thread!! :red_mouth


Here is a test image that I just took. Such a mess... I am trying to let everything grow but I think that I may be making a mess of the tank on Sunday. I was trying to hold off until I get the 20 Long setup but it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another pic coming.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Let it grow, it's hasn't reached the surface.
Then there will be more trimmings! :grin2:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update 5/5/17*



Dempsey said:


> Haha! True... Using Gimp is just too much of a PITA.... This is much easier. I will now be adding more pics
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...




If that is a mess then I give up. Wouldn't even know what to call mine. Yours looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> If that is a mess then I give up. Wouldn't even know what to call mine. Yours looks great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I say mess, I mean that the plants are just in there. Not placed in any real order. I plan to go dutch style so the disorganization and "unevenness" is driving me nuts.

Bump:


Maryland Guppy said:


> Let it grow, it's hasn't reached the surface.
> Then there will be more trimmings! :grin2:


I know... I am starting to develop O.C.D. in my mid 30's.. lol Not that you can tell from this tank though. I also have plants stuffed in there that are going to be going in the 20 long.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are a few more.



















@burr740 Do you think this is from the sun or micro issue? Maybe just adjusting?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

@burr740 what do you think of the Nelsonia canescens? Do you think it's too much micros, the sun issue or just adjusting to the tank?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorta doubt 15 min of sun has anything to do with it.

AR thrives at lower micros. Too high levels, in many cases, causes twisted deformed leaves and algae on the bottoms. Not for everyone, but lots of folks besides just me. 

Of course that's not the only possible cause. If everything else is thriving, especially Rotala sp, I would be hesitant to reduce micros too much. Maybe a 33% reduction just to see what happens.

Do you have any Osmocote plus? You could try pushing a few balls around it and see if that helps. Not gel-caps full, do individual balls with tweezers, 3-4 per plant.

No idea what's up with the Nelsonia. It is absolutely bullet proof for me, high low whatever, doesnt care.

It looks like a macro issue though, simply because it's mostly lower leaves affected.

Where those snails have been eating, that was either weak or damaged tissue. Has there been any improvement since you increased K?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Sorta doubt 15 min of sun has anything to do with it.
> 
> AR thrives at lower micros. Too high levels, in many cases, causes twisted deformed leaves and algae on the bottoms. Not for everyone, but lots of folks besides just me.
> 
> ...


The only difference I ave noticed since dosing the extra K has been clean glass and clean plants, besides the AR. Maybe the Ca is just way too high? 

I am really looking forward to see if there is a difference with the RO water this week...

I do have osmocote plus. I can give that a shot also.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Didnt you say 40 ppm Ca? Mine is 50 (confirmed by a Hanna photometer)

Hows the Mg? You'll want at least 5 -10 ppm along with 40 Ca. It's not going to hurt adding 5 ppm or so via Epsom salt regardless.

It made a big difference back when I first started it. My tap has 4 ppm and I add another 5-10 at water change, well 7 to be exact but I really dont think it matters much.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Didnt you say 40 ppm Ca? Mine is 50 (confirmed by a Hanna photometer)
> 
> Hows the Mg? You'll want at least 5 -10 ppm along with 40 Ca. It's not going to hurt adding 5 ppm or so via Epsom salt regardless.
> 
> It made a big difference back when I first started it. My tap has 4 ppm and I add another 5-10 at water change, well 7 to be exact but I really dont think it matters much.


Yeah, 40ppm. I do have Epsom salt also but haven't added any. I really have to sit down and dial everything in...


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

burr740 said:


> S
> 
> No idea what's up with the Nelsonia. It is absolutely bullet proof for me, high low whatever, doesnt care.
> 
> It looks like a macro issue though, simply because it's mostly lower leaves affected.


Clint agree with Burr, Nelsonia is pretty bullet proof. A few times I have tried lowering macros, and have seen similar. The good news is once you have it happy again, you will have more than you can possibly deal with. It's a prolific grower.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Clint agree with Burr, Nelsonia is pretty bullet proof. A few times I have tried lowering macros, and have seen similar. The good news is once you have it happy again, you will have more than you can possibly deal with. It's a prolific grower.


Hopefully the RO water helps! 

The unit will be here today and I will be setting it up ASAP. I do 80% water changes on Sunday's. How much RO do you all think I should start with? 10 gallons? 20? I don't want to shock the fish, shrimp or plants....


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Hopefully the RO water helps!
> 
> The unit will be here today and I will be setting it up ASAP. I do 80% water changes on Sunday's. How much RO do you all think I should start with? 10 gallons? 20? I don't want to shock the fish, shrimp or plants....


Clint I don't what may be right or wrong, I can only tell you what I did. First change was 50% RO, next one was more like 75% RO, then all RO. Fish and plants were just fine. I don't have shrimp (yet) so don't know much about their care.

My general thought is that if you set out to kill/harm your fish/plants by blasting them with RO water, it would be a failure. They are both pretty resilient, and RO is just good clean water. 

How are you going to store the RO water? Are you going to heat it? Dose for GH, KH targets? Just curious as to what kind of system you are putting together there.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Clint I don't what may be right or wrong, I can only tell you what I did. First change was 50% RO, next one was more like 75% RO, then all RO. Fish and plants were just fine. I don't have shrimp (yet) so don't know much about their care.
> 
> My general thought is that if you set out to kill/harm your fish/plants by blasting them with RO water, it would be a failure. They are both pretty resilient, and RO is just good clean water.
> 
> How are you going to store the RO water? Are you going to heat it? Dose for GH, KH targets? Just curious as to what kind of system you are putting together there.


Right now I am just using 2x 17 gallon rubbermaids that I had sitting around. I was thinking of just using 50% RO until I come up with a better method. This will bring me to 2KH and 5-6GH. I have 2lbs of GH booster also so I will be dosing that. I will be heating the water also. Though, It's not horribly cold. It's about 60 degrees and my tank water is now at 75 degrees. This fish may not like it if I don't heat it first...

I went cheap and got this

There is a ton of waste water..... I will have to upgrade with a water saver very soon. This is my first unit so I had no idea how much waste water there was.

With the new 20 long tank that I am starting today, I will be starting with 100% RO.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are some shots just before lights out. Love the pearling. The Rotala pearl more than the others, always. 



















The new growth on the AR is looking okay. Looking forward to see how the RO water helps.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> Right now I am just using 2x 17 gallon rubbermaids that I had sitting around. I was thinking of just using 50% RO until I come up with a better method. This will bring me to 2KH and 5-6GH. I have 2lbs of GH booster also so I will be dosing that. I will be heating the water also. Though, It's not horribly cold. It's about 60 degrees and my tank water is now at 75 degrees. This fish may not like it if I don't heat it first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those paramaters will be perfect for some CRS [emoji6]. If I ever get a RO unit it will be the bulkreefsupply one. Very nice. Really no need for one now but if I ever move and don't have as good water then that will be the one I get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Just received a TDS meter in the mail today. My 20L with 90% RO is 120. I also dosed micro's and macro's along with GH booster. I also don't think that I cleaned the sand out good enough so that may be adding to it also. Still pretty soft at 1KH and 5-6GH.

The TDS in the 75 is around 280 but that's to be expected. I only added about 15 gallons of RO to this tank on Sunday after the water change. Do dissolved organics show up on the TDS meter? I assume they do but just want to know for sure.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Ya my 60 is always in the 200's. when I hit 300 I do large wc. For my 20L I'm at 150 which is good. 5dGH and 2KH. When that one hits 200 I do wc. 

What ph are you going for in your 20L? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> Ya my 60 is always in the 200's. when I hit 300 I do large wc. For my 20L I'm at 150 which is good. 5dGH and 2KH. When that one hits 200 I do wc.
> 
> What ph are you going for in your 20L?
> 
> ...


I haven't been aiming for one just yet but what should I aim for with CRS?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> I haven't been aiming for one just yet but what should I aim for with CRS?




Well like I said most important try and get close to what the breeder has then in. Typically they are best in the 6's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> Well like I said most important try and get close to what the breeder has then in. Typically they are best in the 6's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OKay, I should be fine. Can't wait for his tank to get going!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> OKay, I should be fine. Can't wait for his tank to get going!




You will want a ph of 7.2 to 7.4 [emoji6][emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> You will want a ph of 7.2 to 7.4 [emoji6][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you said 6's?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update 5/5/17*



Dempsey said:


> I thought you said 6's?




My ph is 7.2 and who I got them from in 7.4. Being in stable parameters are most important. Most of the time they will come from a ph in the 6's. but not always. 

Honestly these guys are hardier than people give them credit for. Heck Tom Barr has some that breed in his tank that he doses full EI with 30ppm co2. Most just are not willing to risk going outside the "accepted" paramaters to chance it. Heck I do not blame them. But the ph that mine came from is 7.4 and his breed like crazy. So you tell me. Stability. 

All mine are alive and well, very active and expect them to be breeding soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Little update. The RO water is helping already. Things are growing great. I need to do some major scaping but here is a pic. I'll take more pics tomorrow. I'll also do a video.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Looking good! Plants looking nice and healthy, and lots of growth in a short amount of time.

A really great start for a new set up.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Looking good! Plants looking nice and healthy, and lots of growth in a short amount of time.
> 
> A really great start for a new set up.


Thanks! Super high lighting is helping for sure. I did have to raise the lights a tad more until I get everything dialed in. It's about 10" from the top of the tank.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Very impressive to say the least. Am very glad I stole your idea of a power head hitting the surface. I also fill my tank to the very top lol.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> Very impressive to say the least. Am very glad I stole your idea of a power head hitting the surface. I also fill my tank to the very top lol.


Thanks! Yeah, the power head really helps you to be able to pump co2 in and keep the fish healthy.

Last night I was messing with the timer on the lights and ended up keeping the lights on ALL night while the co2 was off. Only about 6hrs but damn.... Hopefully there will be no ill effects from that. I dosed some "excel" when I woke up and noticed.

The Ludwigia brevipes have nice redish tips now. lol There is also about 1/8" growth on some of the rotala. That's crazy what 13hr of light can do!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the power head really helps you to be able to pump co2 in and keep the fish healthy.
> 
> Last night I was messing with the timer on the lights and ended up keeping the lights on ALL night while the co2 was off. Only about 6hrs but damn.... Hopefully there will be no ill effects from that. I dosed some "excel" when I woke up and noticed.
> 
> The Ludwigia brevipes have nice redish tips now. lol There is also about 1/8" growth on some of the rotala. That's crazy what 13hr of light can do!


Lol crazy. Don't think it was long enough to tip the balance in the algae favor. another night like that maybe yeah lol. Poor plants must be very tired. They may try to nap today :wink2::grin2:
Thinking its about time I switch out my gravel substrate in the 60 gallon to BDBS. Stuff just roots and grows so much better in the BDBS compared to regular ol grave. Have had that gravel since it was a fish only tank. I see it getting switched to BDBS in the very near future as soon as I can make another run to my local tractor supply store.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Video Update.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update 5/5/17*

Looking really good. Seems the RO water has helped. Awesome colors. 

Just hope one day to get mine looking as good as yours. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> Looking really good. Seems the RO water has helped. Awesome colors.
> 
> Just hope one day to get mine looking as good as yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, and I'm hoping it just gets better each week. Less algae and better growth. Now, just to bush that rotala.... This is new to me.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I like the video update, I may have to do one sometime. 

What is the plant in the far right corner? 

All in all really looking good. Those Amano's look nice and big. You have a good source? PM me if you do.

And is that Pogo Kimberly from Burr? I have some growing out now, and it's quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, You do need to do one!! I need to get my thoughts in order before doing another though... lol 

The plant in the right corner is Ludwigia brevipes.

Pogo was from Burr


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Today was the second 50% water change with all RO. Just a few more WC's and I'll have my water where I want it. I'm using NilocG's GH booster to to get the GH to 6 before adding the water. The HK is now 1 after the WC today also. I would like to keep it at 1 so I will have to figure out how I would like to do that...

NilocG's GH booster is all that I am using with the RO. Should I be using something else in addition to that?

I was on the phone after the WC and dosed macros(which I always do) but, I dosed Fe also... You can see the slight haze in the water. Whoops.

All is good in this hood. The AR looks good but is such a slow grower, time will tell. 

Here is my current dosing amounts.

Macro's: Full EI with k2so4. 3x per week
Micro's: 2x 1/16tsp 3x per week
Fe: via Ferrous Gluconate 1/32tsp daily. Might start dosing 1/16tsp daily


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like you're cooking with gas now!

And wow that Monte carlo really blew up, guess you figured out what it's problem was before.


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

That's looking real good.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Looks like you're cooking with gas now!
> 
> And wow that Monte carlo really blew up, guess you figured out what it's problem was before.


Yeah, I'm starting to wonder if my tap water has copper in it. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing but that's the only thing that I can think of. So far it seems like all of the plants are liking the new water. Too soon to tell but I am hopeful.

Bump: I also need to trim the monte carlo back....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

So besides GH booster, what would you guys add to RO water? Is GH booster enough or should I add others? Things seem to be going well now but I am thinking long term.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> So besides GH booster, what would you guys add to RO water? Is GH booster enough or should I add others? Things seem to be going well now but I am thinking long term.


Depends on what you want. If you would like a little more KH, you can add K2C03 (Potassium Carbonate). It's what I use and it keeps my KH right at 4, and degassed pH at 7.5.

But if you do, it contains a lot of K, and so does GH booster. Might then go with MgS04 and CaS04 for GH hardness instead of GH booster.

But like you said, things are going well so don't change anything too quickly.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Depends on what you want. If you would like a little more KH, you can add K2C03 (Potassium Carbonate). It's what I use and it keeps my KH right at 4, and degassed pH at 7.5.
> 
> But if you do, it contains a lot of K, and so does GH booster. Might then go with MgS04 and CaS04 for GH hardness instead of GH booster.
> 
> But like you said, things are going well so don't change anything too quickly.


Good point. Maybe I should just sit back for a few weeks and see how things go. I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing anything. I may add some tap water to keep the KH at 1. If that matters...


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Dempsey said:


> Today was the second 50% water change with all RO. Just a few more WC's and I'll have my water where I want it. I'm using NilocG's GH booster to to get the GH to 6 before adding the water. The HK is now 1 after the WC today also. I would like to keep it at 1 so I will have to figure out how I would like to do that...
> 
> NilocG's GH booster is all that I am using with the RO. Should I be using something else in addition to that?
> 
> ...


Gorgeous tank! 

Dan


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update 5/5/17*

So I'm curious with something. So with a kh of 0 and you running like 35ppm co2 how does your ph look? Does it move pretty fast due to no buffering? Or does it stay consistent? My tank with a kh of 3 stays consistent with of course lowering and riding with co2 on and off but just wondering how it looks with 0 kh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> So I'm curious with something. So with a kh of 0 and you running like 35ppm co2 how does your ph look? Does it move pretty fast due to no buffering? Or does it stay consistent? My tank with a kh of 3 stays consistent with of course lowering and riding with co2 on and off but just wondering how it looks with 0 kh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking of keeping the KH at 1 for that reason. Maybe even 2.

Bump:


Dman911 said:


> Gorgeous tank!
> 
> Dan


Thanks! It's starting to head in the right direction.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm also starting to think that Seachem Purigen is helping against diatoms. Has anyone else who uses it notice that?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> I'm also starting to think that Seachem Purigen is helping against diatoms. Has anyone else who uses it notice that?


My new 80 has had no diatom algae with Purigen from day #2.
It is BDBS over miracle-Gro, don't know if that matters. (No Fish)

My 70 with SafeTSorb has had Purigen from day #1 and still has diatom algae over 18 months later.
It has diminished over the last 8 months since addition of CO2.(An orgy of tri-color platies are involved)


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So my 60 had diatoms I could not get rid of till I went high tech. I have always used Purigen in that tank. To me that says once you get your plants going in overdrive and healthy diatoms disappear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Maryland Guppy said:


> My new 80 has had no diatom algae with Purigen from day #2.
> It is BDBS over miracle-Gro, don't know if that matters. (No Fish)
> 
> My 70 with SafeTSorb has had Purigen from day #1 and still has diatom algae over 18 months later.
> It has diminished over the last 8 months since addition of CO2.(An orgy of tri-color platies are involved)





clownplanted said:


> So my 60 had diatoms I could not get rid of till I went high tech. I have always used Purigen in that tank. To me that says once you get your plants going in overdrive and healthy diatoms disappear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, this may just be the fact that I have started this tank up again with a small plant load, which I did... This makes sense. No that I am letting the plants grow, it's working it's self out.

Bump: Not an update but just a pic from 2mins ago since I can now easily upload pics. View from the basement couch. Just a different angle from what I have been using.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

My buddy had to break down his tank and gave me a pair of GBR's . Here is the male. The female is still hiding.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nice GBR, and nicely done picture too. Love the Roseline as well. 

Looking forward to seeing a few Bows in there soon!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Nice GBR, and nicely done picture too. Love the Roseline as well.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a few Bows in there soon!


Thanks! That was the 100th pic. lol They move so quick. I was trying to get a pic with his fins out but man.... I will get one some day...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking real nice man. Got any plans for that moss?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Looking real nice man. Got any plans for that moss?


Thanks! Yeah, I am growing it out now to wrap it around a "log" or 2 to use and boarders between plants. I just need to find the sticks or "logs" that will work. My dog and I have been looking every weekend...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick video update. @burr740 How does the Pogosteman kimberly look?

https://youtu.be/3KFilA9jQwM


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> Quick video update. @*burr740* How does the Pogosteman kimberly look?
> 
> https://youtu.be/3KFilA9jQwM


Looks healthy, but yeah it's sorta pale. Usually has some nice pink/purple in the center, and the leaves are more olive green.











Are the Rotala sunset leaves horizontal? It looks like a few may be twisted sideways (helicoptered). Im not sure what causes that, but its a sign the plant isnt totally happy.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

I enjoy your tank. Its so clean and clear. We are our own worst critics. Your couple little spotty leaves are nothing. The plants look great. :smile2:

As far as the flow, I think you have plenty. Yeah, the plants don't seem to be swaying in that corner as much as the others, but I don't think the water is stagnant. Just not enough to move the plants around like you'd like.

I got one of those Eheim suface skimmers recently for my tank. Maybe would be a good addition to your 20. I had a terrible time with gunk on my water. This has been one of the best purchases ever. Now if I can get rid of the green water.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Looks healthy, but yeah it's sorta pale. Usually has some nice pink/purple in the center, and the leaves are more olive green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may increase the micros again... and the Fe. If you noticed, its only the clipped, replanted stems that are doing that. Not sure if that has anything to do with it though.

Bump:


Ben Belton said:


> I enjoy your tank. Its so clean and clear. We are our own worst critics. Your couple little spotty leaves are nothing. The plants look great. :smile2:
> 
> As far as the flow, I think you have plenty. Yeah, the plants don't seem to be swaying in that corner as much as the others, but I don't think the water is stagnant. Just not enough to move the plants around like you'd like.
> 
> I got one of those Eheim suface skimmers recently for my tank. Maybe would be a good addition to your 20. I had a terrible time with gunk on my water. This has been one of the best purchases ever. Now if I can get rid of the green water.


Thanks! I may invest in a skimmer. I am still waiting on a co2 reg that I have ordered for that tank. I am hoping that adding the media from the 75 will help with the film...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

@burr740 Oddly enough, adding more micros fixed the sunset in just one day. I may have a tank that just needs more micros. Maybe due to my substrate... The Kimberly has better color also. I will take a pic tomorrow when hopefully it has even better color. In the meantime, here is a crappy pic of the sunset and the newer leafs straightening out. In just one day.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Clint where are you at on micros now?

I'm always curious, as it's interesting to see where others are at. 

Seems to be the toughest part to dial in.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Clint where are you at on micros now?
> 
> I'm always curious, as it's interesting to see where others are at.
> 
> Seems to be the toughest part to dial in.


EI calls for roughly 3/16tsp 3 time per week, which I have always done...and some... I have always dosed higher micros than most folks. This has worked pretty well for me for a while.

Once I started this tank back up I started with just the normal EI dosing plus some Fe in 3 forms. So... After another failed attempt to grow AR mini, I heard about micro toxicity. This made me back off some to 2/16tsp or I guess 1/8tsp.

Looking back on old pictures, my current plants don't have even close to the same colors as my old plants did. Burr's comment about the kimberly was the icing on the cake so I went back to full EI to start. I'm sure that this has do do with my substrate...

After this weeks dosing, I will evaluate again, hopefully get some more feedback and see if I need to add extra Fe in addition to the 1/16tsp of Ferrous Gluconate that I dose daily. I may up that in addition to adding DTPA since I have 2lbs of it.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

You should think about making a solution for the csmb. It's made for agriculture/hydroponic use to treat thousands of gallons at a time.

So the chances of getting the right amount of everything using tiny fractions of a teaspoon is slim to none. At least it seems that way to me.

The odds get a lot better if you mix up 500 or 1000 ml solutions, because you're using more of the stuff at one time.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> You should think about making a solution for the csmb. It's made for agriculture/hydroponic use to treat thousands of gallons at a time.
> 
> So the chances of getting the right amount of everything using tiny fractions of a teaspoon is slim to none. At least it seems that way to me.
> 
> The odds get a lot better if you mix up 500 or 1000 ml solutions, because you're using more of the stuff at one time.


I guess I should have mentioned that. I am using solution. That's just what the dose comes out to. The only thing that I am dry dosing now is Fe.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

The Kimberly is improving. The color has been coming out more. Can't wait to see how it looks in another week or two.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking like I have to clean the back class also. I have never cleaned that since I can't see any algae on it in person and I feel like leaving it for the shimp and otto's. It shows up in pics so I may have to take care of it....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Now that everything is growing in and not really scaped, it's looking messy. The kimberly is looking even better today. I have been seeing improvements with most of the troubled plants.

I will be dog sitting for a friend this weekend so I'm not sure if I will be able to update on Sunday so here is a quick messy pic. You can see that most colors are getting better.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That is a MONSTER Bacopa lol


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Clint looking better and better all the time! Really remarkable for such a short time.

Nice work!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Clint looking better and better all the time! Really remarkable for such a short time.
> 
> Nice work!!


Thank you, Sir! The Sunset is looking better also. I think most plants are liking the extra micros.










Bump:


burr740 said:


> That is a MONSTER Bacopa lol


Yeah, I will need to cut him down soon... Looks too good to cut yet though.. lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Little update. I will try to do a better one tomorrow when I'm not interrupted by the pups.

https://youtu.be/nTQ770yHQH8


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Little update. I will try to do a better one tomorrow when I'm not interrupted by the pups.
> 
> https://youtu.be/nTQ770yHQH8


Clint love the puppy. He's going to be a great looking dog once he grows up.

Here's mine. Sometimes a PITA, but a loveable PITA! Loads of personality.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Clint love the puppy. He's going to be a great looking dog once he grows up.
> 
> Here's mine. Sometimes a PITA, but a loveable PITA! Loads of personality.


Beautiful pup! Pit mix? Cleetis is actually 2 years old but still looks like a pup. He is my 3rd pit bull. I love them. Sweet dogs. Lovers. They just want to love their owners 24/7.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Beautiful pup! Pit mix? Cleetis is actually 2 years old but still looks like a pup. He is my 3rd pit bull. I love them. Sweet dogs. Lovers. They just want to love their owners 24/7.


Yes, he's a pit mix rescue. And yours does look like a pup. How much does he weigh?

And yes, they are sweet dogs. Mine sticks to me like velcro. He's sitting next to me right now, just a big old lap dog, and a loyal friend all day every day.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Yes, he's a pit mix rescue. And yours does look like a pup. How much does he weigh?
> 
> And yes, they are sweet dogs. Mine sticks to me like velcro. He's sitting next to me right now, just a big old lap dog, and a loyal friend all day every day.


You are a good person! I love people who rescue! Cleetis is also a rescue. He is weighing in at about 63lbs now. He is a lap dog also... All pits are. such sweet beautiful dogs!


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

looking good as always!! as Greggz said really impressive growth for such a short time, can't wait for my PPS Pro package to arrive and start dosing them with these plant steroids lol.. That Bacopa is gaining some real mass!! are you direct injecting it in the stem with micros and macros? hahahaha

Bump: btw I just saw the video, got a question, the siamese algae eaters, won't they get huge and start disrupting the plants and other fishes?!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> You are a good person! I love people who rescue! Cleetis is also a rescue. He is weighing in at about 63lbs now. He is a lap dog also... All pits are. such sweet beautiful dogs!


Then he's the same weight as mine. I don't know why, maybe the ears? He just looks like a puppy for some reason. You have a chuckit to play fetch with him? I do every day and wow he's fast and athletic.

And sorry to derail your thread with the dog talk! But it seems I am in good company!:wink2:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Then he's the same weight as mine. I don't know why, maybe the ears? He just looks like a puppy for some reason. You have a chuckit to play fetch with him? I do every day and wow he's fast and athletic.
> 
> And sorry to derail your thread with the dog talk! But it seems I am in good company!:wink2:


The best investment I have ever made! I would have wrecked my shoulder without the checkit. He LOVES fetching with me. We are lucky to have a dog park down the road so he has a lot of friends and he is a great representation of the breed. Most people only know what they see on the news. You and I know the truth. 

Bump:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is an update today before the WC and big trim on Sunday. Most plants are doing well but the same few problem children are giving me problems.... The tank went from 4dKH and 9-11dGH to 2dKH and 6dGH in just a few water changes. I think some plants may be adjusting.

Let me know what you think. I would really hate to have to take all of the substrate out and start over but will if I have to....

https://youtu.be/yOo68gHsy90


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Why in THE hell would you be thinking about starting it over!??! Just pick a KH and stay there. 

Also if you kill the https :/ /, and anything after the number - the videos will embed with just a raw link.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't want to go back through all 618 posts and look, but what is your GH? The one plant had holes in the leaves which is sometimes a K deficiency, but that looks like the only plant you were having trouble with. Would be hard to make such a claim from one plant. Usually the K from KNO3 isn't enough. Do you dose any? I don't think it is your substrate.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Why in THE hell would you be thinking about starting it over!??! Just pick a KH and stay there.
> 
> Also if you kill the https :/ /, and anything after the number - the videos will embed with just a raw link.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOo68gHsy90


lol I started taking videos from the begining and just kept the name of the videos and numbered them. I'm not starting over. This tank is the start over.

Thanks for the tip! I will give that a try today. 

Bump:


Ben Belton said:


> I didn't want to go back through all 618 posts and look, but what is your GH? The one plant had holes in the leaves which is sometimes a K deficiency, but that looks like the only plant you were having trouble with. Would be hard to make such a claim from one plant. Usually the K from KNO3 isn't enough. Do you dose any? I don't think it is your substrate.


I am using RO water with GH booster and baking soda. GH is 6 and KH is 2. I am dosing full EI and also the "optional" k2so4 for extra K. Someone made a comment about the SAE's. I wonder if it is them....


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> lol I started taking videos from the begining and just kept the name of the videos and numbered them. I'm not starting over. This tank is the start over.


Oh, well this comment is what I was referring to, but maybe I was just confused what you meant lol




Dempsey said:


> I would really hate to have to take all of the substrate out and start over but will if I have to....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a late update. It's been a busy weekend... I'm sure it has for all of you also.

https://youtu.be/QgZpKBt-5y4

Burr, I have been trying what you said about the videos but I can't seem to get it.... lol


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Its kinda tricky. From the youtube video page, copy the link in the address bar. Paste it here, then remove everything before www, and everything after the number on the end, this number - v=123456, start with the & symbol. Might be an easier way to do it but that usually works







Boy both pogos are really looking nice. I noticed one of the Sunsets with the dreaded 'droop and die' syndrome. Not sure what causes it, but it usually spells doom. In my tanks if one ever gets it, a few more if not all are soon to follow. I'll be interested to see what yours do.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, it been shedding also. It's just one so I'm not sure what the deal is. Actually 2... I have some in the 20L so that's good. They liked my tap water. Hopefully they are just adjusting to the RO water. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Sunday update. I'll get some pics also..
https://youtu.be/09A63bt1nnA


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks good.

The P erectus you can top and replant with no issues. Leave a few stumps if you want to make more or just toss/sell them or whatever.

Talking about the Monte Carlo making such a mess. Instead of taking the water down to 50%, try leaving it full, or almost full.

There'll be more room above all the stems for the trimmings to float up sorta out of the way instead of getting so tangled in everything. And obviously turn all the flow off before you start.

That's just what I do, it's going to be a helluva mess either way.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Here is a late update. It's been a busy weekend... I'm sure it has for all of you also.
> 
> https://youtu.be/QgZpKBt-5y4
> 
> Burr, I have been trying what you said about the videos but I can't seem to get it.... lol


When I first tried embedding a video, I about went nuts trying to do it. Then I figured out that it doesn't show up that way in the preview, only when you actually post it. At least for me anyway.

And nice update on the tank today. Looks like you need an underwater lawn motor for that Monte Carlo. :grin2: It must be like a full time job keeping that tamed.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote of the night "intotheindica." Say that a few times fast.

As far as how much you should trim the Monte Carlo, the issue is that if you don't get enough light to the bottom of it, the layer not getting light will die and rot. Then whole sections with rotted bases will start to float up. It will come up like sod. You thought your trimming today was a mess? That will be crazy. So keep it short enough so that light gets to the bottom so that it will stay rooted.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgZpKBt-5y4&feature=youtu.be

Delete everything in red and you will get this.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Can you do that for my new vid?? lol


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Can you do that for my new vid?? lol


Here you go. And by the way, it showed up in my preview, which never happened before??


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! I will try again...... Weird that I can't get it..


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks! I will try again...... Weird that I can't get it..


See below. First one copied from your link, second one what I posted in internet link. Just remove the leading xx. 

xxhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09A63bt1nnA&feature=youtu.be
xxwww.youtube.com/watch?v=09A63bt1nnA


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update 5/5/17*

Noticed if you copy link from YouTube app from phone it has the correct link for example exactly without the red. So can directly uplink from phone without having to modify link. 

Edit. You do only have to remove the "s" from "https"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> Edit. You do only have to remove the "s" from "https"


I tried just ditching the "s" at first and still didn't get a preview until I got rid of the ampersand and everything thereafter.:confused1:

Most sites it just requires the removal of the "s", it is site dependent though.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update 5/5/17*



Maryland Guppy said:


> I tried just ditching the "s" at first and still didn't get a preview until I got rid of the ampersand and everything thereafter.:confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> Most sites it just requires the removal of the "s", it is site dependent though.




Very interesting. When I created a video not to long ago it did not include the ampersand and all after. Just the direct link that worked directly from share link. Again from the YouTube app. iPhone. I'll show example of exactly how it's from copy. 

This one from a direct copy. Minus the xxx before. No other modifications and embeds from link as is. 

xxxhttps://youtu.be/F8GbAbvOjwQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I usually work this site from a laptop @ home.
Not sure of youtube app, all is good though we know what to ditch.:grin2:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update 5/5/17*



Maryland Guppy said:


> I usually work this site from a laptop @ home.
> 
> Not sure of youtube app, all is good though we know what to ditch.:grin2:




Actually I was partially wrong. Apparently it embeds when Viewing from app on phone but not on PC. Ugh. Figures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Here you go Clint all way from 1 to 14. Although you are missing number 8 on your page. Having fun now that I figured out how to embed as well.  Let me know if you want me to take them out. Just figured it would be cool to have from scratch all the videos to current to show the transition.


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovely tank- just stunning!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

*"Clint's 75 Gallon High-tech Project and Internet 101"* :red_mouth


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is another "quick" update. The pogo is uneven but I made a huge mess... I will even them out this week. Along with some others. The tank looks horrible to me now that the pogo is uneven... :frown2:

http://youtu.be/gEmvGV8bdDA

https://youtu.be/gEmvGV8bdDA


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> The tank looks horrible to me now that the pogo is uneven... :frown2:


Don't mind the little things. :grin2:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Little update.

I will need to do another update after trimming more.

https://youtu.be/StEJHL13awM


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

*Update*

Here is a little update. I'll update with more pics tomorrow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQqi7hP6dN4
@clownplanted, can you fix my post ?


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Man that looks so fantastic it doesn't look real... not a single stem out of place or a single leaf nibbled on..


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Just deleted the "s" in https


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

The Dude1 said:


> Man that looks so fantastic it doesn't look real... not a single stem out of place or a single leaf nibbled on..



Thanks! Look at my new messy update... 

Bump:

Bump:

Bump: Here is another update. I need to trim. Let me know if anyone wants anything before I post it. I will be trimming tomorrow.

http://youtu.be/9h4ThNkPI1U

Bump:


Maryland Guppy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQqi7hP6dN4
> 
> Just deleted the "s" in https


I've tried that and it didn't work....


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Because your original link is wrong.
Copy and paste this "www.youtube.com/watch?v=" and then just add the numbers directly after the equals sign at the end for any new links. So looks like below.
"www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h4ThNkPI1U"(Minus the quotes)


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Messy update time!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

*Update as promised*

Here is the update. Though, it's not much of one but you can see some new quick growth that I didn't point out in the vid.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Update time. Not much to report..


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking Good @Dempsey!

I like the YT updates.

Not many reply all the time but I am watching and enjoying.
Thanks for your time to post these updates!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Not many reply all the time but I am watching and enjoying.


Me too.....like the detail with the commentary......might have to do one myself someday.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Looking Good @Dempsey!
> 
> I like the YT updates.
> 
> ...





Greggz said:


> Me too.....like the detail with the commentary......might have to do one myself someday.


Thanks, Guys!

I find it more personable. I try to keep them short and as detailed as I can but even though it's just me alone in the basement, I get a little weird behind the camera. I'm sure I will get warmed up to it and more efficient at it...


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I love this tank, it looks great!

Bump: I love this tank, it looks great!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys and Gals,

Here is another little update.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I got some new plants! I should be getting the new 75 this weekend and can start getting that ready to swap.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Clint nice update. I've done the tank swap, and it's doable in a day. I would run an extra air stone in the 20. The Roselines in general really like good oxygen, and can go down quick if it gets too low. The bio load won't get them, but lack of oxygen will.

And I would also cover it, as Roselines can be good jumpers. I lost one that jumped out of the cooler the last time I had to do it. 

What is the name of the plant at the beginning of the vid, some kind of Erio's. Looks great by the way. The L. Aromatic mini is a prolific grower, as you will find out soon enough. 

And I did finally do a video update this weekend. No narration like yours, but maybe next time.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Greggz said:


> What is the name of the plant at the beginning of the vid, some kind of Erio's. Looks great by the way.


The plants at the front are Erio Polaris. The biggest one is more than 3" wide.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,

I have another update. This one will be in 2 parts. The first is with the 20L tank.

I have done a little makeover with the 75g so I will update soon. Nothing too crazy but i'm not done yet...

Here is a link for the first update.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Clint's 75 Gallon. High Tech Project Update 9/21/17*

Man I love it. I am about to split my ar mini that is in my shrimp tank and put in my high tech. Love how your tank has come along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Here is another update. Need some help with the AR Mini I think....

https://youtu.be/wJjAKDnG9a4

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJjAKDnG9a4


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry that I haven't been very active. We have been in the market for a new home. It would be nice to have the tanks in great shape before we have an open house!

Anyways, here is another update. I guess we can still only attach links?

https://youtu.be/Y1mR3KCCzvo


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Just remove the "s" from https when you link


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! It's always changing....


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

In my experience and from what I have seen from research most all Eriocaulon will propogate by splitting(by cutting with a sharp blade) the "center heart," the area where the rootball and leaf pedals start from. The only time I have seen a runner is when a flower was germinated and a new plant began to grow on the flower stalk which we all continuously cut off to keep the adult plant optimally growing its leaves, the beautiful part of the plant. your tank looks great! Happy holidays!


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> I have another update. This one will be in 2 parts. The first is with the 20L tank.
> 
> ...


Hey, tank is looking great! Question - what is that clover plant in the right front corner? I think you were talking about that when you said star grass, but that's not star grass. Whatever it is, I want some for my new setup and would love to know scientific name. Thanks!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

mgeorges said:


> Hey, tank is looking great! Question - what is that clover plant in the right front corner? I think you were talking about that when you said star grass, but that's not star grass. Whatever it is, I want some for my new setup and would love to know scientific name. Thanks!


Sorry about that. It's hydrocotyle tripartita. Japan I believe... The star grass was behind it when it was in the 20L tank. I have since moved it to the 75 and you can see how fast it grows in the last video!


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Appreciate it!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another update.

Still having issues with color in some plants. I will REALLY try to get more in detail in the next update. I always freeze when recording. No clue why...

http://youtu.be/nip0Z26kkAI


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!

So.... I am thinking about heading to the "dark side". First, I was thinking about ADA Aqua Soil but then, I have been reading about Fluval Stratum. What are your thoughts on Stratum? It seems like I can get more for my money going with Stratum and get the same results. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow great looking aquarium 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

@Dempsey have you considered capped soil? Just a thought!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I have but it just seems too messy. Plus, We will hopefully be moving in the future and I'm sure that will be a huge mess to move..



Maryland Guppy said:


> @Dempsey have you considered capped soil? Just a thought!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another video update. Looking forward to trying ADA soil.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nice update. Tank is looking great. 

Might want to consider going to a bigger tank when you move. You know you will someday anyway. 

Would be the best time to do it, and think of the possibilities with more room for more plants!>


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Nice update. Tank is looking great.
> 
> Might want to consider going to a bigger tank when you move. You know you will someday anyway.
> 
> Would be the best time to do it, and think of the possibilities with more room for more plants!>


This is true... I already have the new 75 though..:wink2: We shall see what happens.

Bump: Sorry for the delay for anyone interested. 

Here is another update! Not much but soon.... Soon there will be big updates.


----------



## Spiffyfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you just trim the tops of your rotala? Have you tried letting it grow out a little and cut the stem near the substrate and replanting?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Spiffyfish said:


> Do you just trim the tops of your rotala? Have you tried letting it grow out a little and cut the stem near the substrate and replanting?


Yeah, I have done it both ways. Now I am just trying to round it out like a nicely pruned bush.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Another update. I love doing the video updates... Much easier! What do you all think? 


http://youtu.be/qwiYpy2x3o0
http://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=qwiYpy2x3o0


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

I like it except when I'm slacking off at work -- can't hear what you have to say! 

My money's on the red blyxa being healthier, but someone may argue that it's sunburnt. Red in other plants is supposed to indicate good iron supply and great lighting. But more importantly, I, too like redder plants!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

The red Blyxa is happy. Mine grows that way.

So glad the 50 yard line of Staurogyne is gone. You're heading towards Dutch now.

I've used Flourite for 10 years or more in the same tank with no trouble. Never used it with root tabs though. Always water column dosing.

You're plants are looking more full and healthy than they ever have.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Greggz said:


> Nice update. Tank is looking great.
> 
> Might want to consider going to a bigger tank when you move. You know you will someday anyway.
> 
> Would be the best time to do it, and think of the possibilities with more room for more plants!>


True...but I can't.... I have a hording problem with plants! lol

Bump: Here is another update. Roast me please! Help me out. All info is welcome.









Why can't I get this right?? Seems like the rules change from week to week....Or I am a moron...


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> True...but I can't.... I have a hording problem with plants! lol


This is a problem I fully understand.
At least I have no more buckets with heaters under the recessed lights!>
I am down to two trays now, Riccia & Subwassertang.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> True...but I can't.... I have a hording problem with plants! lol
> 
> Bump: Here is another update. Roast me please! Help me out. All info is welcome.
> 
> ...


It turns out, I am just a moron. You can now just copy and paste the link. 

Bump:


Maryland Guppy said:


> This is a problem I fully understand.
> At least I have no more buckets with heaters under the recessed lights!>
> I am down to two trays now, Riccia & Subwassertang.


Making progress! I don't think that I ever showed videos before but I had 5 and 10 gallon tanks all over my basement before the fire. Igt was an addiction...


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow... I got a mention in one of your updates 

I couldn't watch it all. Past time for bed. I only wanted to say the Staurogyne would have been fine as a group, but it wasn't working as a straight line across the front of the entire width of the tank. I love your Bacopa. It is a hard plant to keep in that it grows so incredibly fast for me, but I love how it looks. I also like the P Kimberly. The colors are so nice.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Another update. I am going to start dosing a little harder like I have done in the past and see how it works. We shall see!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Another update but this one is a little different... If you are into reptiles or not, this vid is a good watch.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

Here is the second update. This is for the 20L. 

I have been thinking about making the videos better... I have a few GoPro's and thinking i could use them and actually edit the vids. I have never done editing before so I'm sure there will be a learning curve. What do you all think?


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Algaefix won’t work on the stuff growing on substrate and your erios... it’s most likely a bacteria, BGA. I’ve had it several times, sometimes it will go away just by cleaning it up and increasing water changes. One time I just got frustrated with it and hit the tank with erythromycin at half the recommended dose and haven’t seen it since.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Boyd Chemical: ChemiClean for the BGA removal.

It is claimed BGA can be brought on by low nitrates.
Sometimes I see this on tops of some plants, right at the growing point.
I up the NO3 a quick 5ppm and it seems to go away.

AR roots, yes they look like hell. Hiding then works.
Plant something in front to hide if you really want to keep the AR.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! I'll give that a shot.



Maryland Guppy said:


> Boyd Chemical: ChemiClean for the BGA removal.
> 
> It is claimed BGA can be brought on by low nitrates.
> Sometimes I see this on tops of some plants, right at the growing point.
> ...


Bump: Small update. GO GIRDS!!!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey gang,

Here is an update. If all goes well, I will have another, mid week.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

You mentioned the increase in macros helped your P Kimberly. I've had a similar experience recently. I have almost eliminated all my algae problems by increasing my nutrients. I think we all tend to think in terms of having too much, but in my case I wasn't dosing enough.

I don't think you should need that many bubbles of CO2. I've had a 75 and didn't need anything like that, but as you said, every tank is different. I feel like your reactor isn't efficient enough.

As long as the stems of the Pantanal don't turn to mush, I think they will be fine. Will take some recovery time, but one they get going, they can grow fast.


----------



## Spiffyfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Does your bacopa just grow nicely like that or so you constantly replant or trim side shoots? I think I have a different bacopa but it sure doesn't grow like that, the leaves don't point upward and they have tons of side shoots.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dude I cant believe you let the Pantanal freeze! Holy crap. At least its showing signs of life, hopefully it'll come back enough to get you started again

The plant you cant remember is Limnophila rugosa. Probably told you Nelsonia canescens back when you got it, but its since been flowered and ID'd correctly.

A front corner is actually a good place for the Isoetes, at least until it fattens up 

Nice update!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben Belton said:


> You mentioned the increase in macros helped your P Kimberly. I've had a similar experience recently. I have almost eliminated all my algae problems by increasing my nutrients. I think we all tend to think in terms of having too much, but in my case I wasn't dosing enough.
> 
> I don't think you should need that many bubbles of CO2. I've had a 75 and didn't need anything like that, but as you said, every tank is different. I feel like your reactor isn't efficient enough.
> 
> As long as the stems of the Pantanal don't turn to mush, I think they will be fine. Will take some recovery time, but one they get going, they can grow fast.


Yeah, I am really noticing a good response to the extra macros. I will keep it going like that and see what happens. Less algae would be a plus!!

In the next update, I will show the actual reactor and how it's hooked up. My drop checker is yellow at the end of the day but I am actually agreeing with you. I think it may be a flow issue in the reactor.

Bump:


Spiffyfish said:


> Does your bacopa just grow nicely like that or so you constantly replant or trim side shoots? I think I have a different bacopa but it sure doesn't grow like that, the leaves don't point upward and they have tons of side shoots.


I have 2 types in that tank. They have been growing like that since I received them. I trim them every 2-3 weeks down to about 6 inches. I do get side shoots also but that's after a few weeks.

Bump:


burr740 said:


> Dude I cant believe you let the Pantanal freeze! Holy crap. At least its showing signs of life, hopefully it'll come back enough to get you started again
> 
> The plant you cant remember is Limnophila rugosa. Probably told you Nelsonia canescens back when you got it, but its since been flowered and ID'd correctly.
> 
> ...


 I know man... I was so mad. They looked fine at first but then after a day in the tank, I saw the effects...  They should be fine though. They all have new growth on them!

I will keep the Isoetes where it is for now!

Thanks again man!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Here is another update. I am going to try to edit the videos so I can point some things out and get advice but this is what I have for now!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I have another little update. Not much but getting there. Figured I would show the ferts that I use, also.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Another update. Not too much to report but a few human errors...


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Was watching your Video Update 31 and at 15:40 I seen your bubble counter... What liquid are you using? It appears to be more viscous than just plain water.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Aftica said:


> Was watching your Video Update 31 and at 15:40 I seen your bubble counter... What liquid are you using? It appears to be more viscous than just plain water.


Correct. I am using mineral oil.

Bump: Another small update. More tomorrow!


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Great looking plants! Love your tank. Could you share your Macros and Micros dosing regime?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Time for another update. 

What do you guy think about the light on the 20L? Should I replace it or just raise it? Or can I fix it? Thanks!






Bump:


vijay_06 said:


> Great looking plants! Love your tank. Could you share your Macros and Micros dosing regime?


Thanks! I am dosing via Tom Barr's EI method.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Another update. I really need some advise on a new light fixture for the 20L. Also some advice for the soon to be empty space on the left side of the 75G. Thanks!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Believe that is P.erectus that brought the complaint.
Just cut the tops to a desired length, replant, and pull the bottoms.
Enjoy the fact that you will not need to trim often.:grin2:


See, I'm still watching!!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Believe that is P.erectus that brought the complaint.
> Just cut the tops to a desired length, replant, and pull the bottoms.
> Enjoy the fact that you will not need to trim often.:grin2:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!!! I will try that for sure.

Here is another update.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice update! @Dempsey !!! :grin2:
IMO AR is a mess with all the roots, trying to sell all of mine off.
Trimming some this eve too!

AR purple is another matter, big tall stems, straight growth and all.
Purple makes a statement for sure.

B.japonica for me is always a short grower with lots of blooms.
Maybe this is from higher lighting, don't know for sure.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Nice update! @Dempsey !!! :grin2:
> IMO AR is a mess with all the roots, trying to sell all of mine off.
> Trimming some this eve too!
> 
> ...


I hear ya... I just love the AR for some reason. Maybe it's because I couldn't grow it well for years? I just like the colors, minus the roots. I may pull them all and just planted the tops to start over.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I know you want to change to ADA substrate for the 75g, but have you considered BDBS or some other finer particle substrate (pool filter)? I think you'll get good plant growth with either, I don't really see the advantage. With the high-tech setup you'll have to dose ferts with either substrate. 

Been following your tank/tread/updates for a while now, glad you decided to reduce the number of changes on your tank. I find small change every two weeks allows me to really tell what adjustments are/aren't working. Just my thoughts 

Also, you can hid the roots of AR by placing another plant, like blyxa japonica, in front of it. Might be able to get a few more trims in that way before chopping and replanting the tops.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is another update. Power went out at the end...






Bump:


Vinster8108 said:


> I know you want to change to ADA substrate for the 75g, but have you considered BDBS or some other finer particle substrate (pool filter)? I think you'll get good plant growth with either, I don't really see the advantage. With the high-tech setup you'll have to dose ferts with either substrate.
> 
> Been following your tank/tread/updates for a while now, glad you decided to reduce the number of changes on your tank. I find small change every two weeks allows me to really tell what adjustments are/aren't working. Just my thoughts
> 
> Also, you can hid the roots of AR by placing another plant, like blyxa japonica, in front of it. Might be able to get a few more trims in that way before chopping and replanting the tops.


Thanks! I was thinking the same about the Blyxa. Actually, I may have mentioned that in one of my updates. I may try that this week. Trim the roots and then plant some blyxa.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

that dog was adorable!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey gang,

It's been a little bit... Had a few fishing trips so I might start doing updates during the work week.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

monkeyruler90 said:


> that dog was adorable!


Thanks! Cleetis thanks you also.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is another update. I may actually add the ADA soil this weekend... It's going to be a rainy weekend so I will be stuck inside!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

ADA Aqua Soil Added! I finally took the plunge... I love the look of the plants with the dark substrate. Can't wait to see how things grow in the coming weeks!


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Clint, tank looks great! I agree the darker substrate makes a big difference right from the start. I think playing more with a foreground and background plants will help out your scape a lot. Right now all your plants are in very strict forward rows, maybe breakup some of the straight lines and work with placing specific plants in the background and/or foreground. Drawing stuff out with colored pencils or on MS Paint can go a long way without having to disturb you plants and get your arms wet. Looking forward to seeing this progress!

Also, I'd watch your ammonia levels, ADA can release high levels. I think they recommend daily water changes for the first week or so.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> ADA Aqua Soil Added! I finally took the plunge... I love the look of the plants with the dark substrate. Can't wait to see how things grow in the coming weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> Planted Tank Update #47. ADA Aqua Soil added!! - YouTube




Nice... did you replace the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

vvDO said:


> Nice... did you replace the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't... My vacuum fell into the new tank and cracked it. So mad about that... I will pick another up once the $1 per gallon sale is on again.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Bad vacuum!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

1 week in and the plants are responding very well! I couldn't be happier. I can't wait to see how things look in a few weeks!

Here is another video update.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Gang,

I have another update here. I am thinking about dropping my lights lower...What do you all think? I was thinking about dropping and also dropping to two lights for a bit. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Dempsey said:


> I am thinking about dropping my lights lower...
> What do you all think?
> I was thinking about dropping and also dropping to two lights for a bit. Thoughts?


Dropping to get more light I can understand.
Dropping to two lamps/lights I don't understand.

Bacopa is very green, Ruben not really red and mini-aromatica shows no signs of purple.

They are all looking healthy but not showing color of higher lighting.
Tank looks clean and uncrowded, way more tidy than mine for sure.

What were your thoughts on the change in lighting???

Nice pup, I'll have to find a pic of mine.

Edit:
Looking at my signature this eve, I'm due for a change.
Moscow guppies have been sold off for a year or more.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Dropping to get more light I can understand.
> Dropping to two lamps/lights I don't understand.
> 
> Bacopa is very green, Ruben not really red and mini-aromatica shows no signs of purple.


I was thinking the same thing.

In my experience, the color on those plants is directly tied to lighting. Now of course, increasing lighting can come with it's own challenges, but maybe just a bit more PAR will bring out the best in them.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Dropping to get more light I can understand.
> Dropping to two lamps/lights I don't understand.
> 
> Bacopa is very green, Ruben not really red and mini-aromatica shows no signs of purple.
> ...


Good point. Years past, I had no fear of super high light. I think I will keep the four bulbs and just drop them closer. Let's see what happens!

I was just afraid of algae... Worst case, I get some and have to deal with it.

Bump:


Greggz said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> In my experience, the color on those plants is directly tied to lighting. Now of course, increasing lighting can come with it's own challenges, but maybe just a bit more PAR will bring out the best in them.


Fingers crossed! I will drop them and see how it does. If you see old pics, I had them way lower with no issues. Not sure why I have been so worried. The colors aren't where they need to be for sure.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Here is an update after dropping the lights lower. Some of the issues started before dropping though...


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Here is a quick one. I know I promised more but I will make time Sunday. What do you all think? New tank syndrome?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Got another update!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome job!
I'll take it this is 52 weeks now? More devotion than I have.
1 year I reckon now, I've been following for quite some time.

Let it grow for a few weeks and keep the mini on the right for a while longer.

As for the pup, cute bugger for sure. Nail trimming takes 4 of us in the living room and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Good update. Glad things are going well.

Good luck with your procedure.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

For some reason, I haven't been able to reply on any thread or even update. This is a test with the quick reply option.

Bump: Let's see if it let's me post this update. Not sure if it's the site or my computer...

https://youtu.be/5os3nMzvrpk
http://youtu.be/5os3nMzvrpk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Chugging along....


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Withdrawal is setting in.>


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm still here! It's just been crazy at work and life of course....


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Quarterly updates now! >
Need to correct the weeks on the update video!>
Things happen, all is good.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope you are still with us @Dempsey ???
Always enjoyed the tank and the videos, hope all is well!


----------

